# MortRing - ringtones and SMS sounds per contacts/category



## Mort (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's another program in the style of RingtoneX and Caller-ID.
Magician users might already know it, because I started telling about it here. But I think it's a bit too well hidden there, and I'd like to know if it works on other devices as well...

Ringtones seem to work fine on MDAc with a reasonable number of contacts, while I've got a feedback it doesn't work on an MDA II with over 500 contacts. I don't know whether it's because of the device or the number of contacts, so just try if it works for you, and give me some feedback...

SMS notification sounds should work on all devices, but it might need a soft reset to activate the messaging plug-in. This plug-in can be used by other programmers as well: If you create a registry key with <window title>=<window handle> (as DWord) in HKLM\Software\Mort\SMSNotify\Windows, you'll receive a WM_COPYDATA with a string containing "SMS\n<sender>\n<text>" whenever an SMS comes in... 

Oh, btw: As all my other programs, this will remain free, but I gratefully accept PayPal donations to [email protected]...


----------



## BGK (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Mort,

would you be so kind to upload some screenshots of your application? I would like to see, how the program's gui is done.

TIA,
BGK


----------



## Mort (Apr 29, 2005)

Here you are...
Don't expect too much, it's been made to work for me, not to look pretty... 

The call and sms popups are not modified, i.e. the one of Windows is used. I only replace the registry entry for the ringtone resp. sms notification sound...


----------



## Bubisch (Apr 29, 2005)

Your App is great! Are there any changes to Ver. 0.5?


----------



## Mort (Apr 29, 2005)

Bubisch said:
			
		

> Are there any changes to Ver. 0.5?

Click to collapse



The SMS sound is reset a second after the notification was handled and on exit, so it won't set the most recently used one as default on next startup.
Addionally, there are now three "pseudo" categories for all other numbers: contacts without assigned number (either direct or by category), unknown numbers, and calls with supressed numbers. The sounds for these categories are set to the currently used ones as defaults until the category settings are saved.


----------



## ezzkht (Apr 29, 2005)

Mort, you are just GREAT!

Thanks  8)


----------



## alkandery75 (Apr 29, 2005)

It is really amazing specially changin SMS tone  :shock:  .... Keep it up.... I hope if you could....:

- Include all rings under Windows folder and sub folders cause there is no need to copy all tones in /Windows to /Windows/Rings...

- The ability to set Tones in Storage Card.

- The ability to listen to the Tone before setting it.

- The ability to view the Recent Caller Name not only number...

I will keep testing it and let you know ASAP   ... Waiting for your next release   , do not be late  :wink: ...


----------



## Mort (Apr 30, 2005)

alkandery75 said:
			
		

> It is really amazing specially changin SMS tone  :shock:

Click to collapse



In fact, the SMS tone even was more easy to achieve...



> - Include all rings under Windows folder and sub folders cause there is no need to copy all tones in /Windows to /Windows/Rings...
> - The ability to set Tones in Storage Card.

Click to collapse



Both of this is not possible as such, because the Windows call program doesn't support paths in the used registry values. (That's why RingtoneX copies the files of other folders to \Windows\Rings...)
But can can modify the path for the ringtones in the registry. It's stored in the Value "Directory" of HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring. MortRing uses this value, too (because I use \Storage\Ring).
But currently, MortRing will list ALL contained files of this directory, as I didn't want to limit it too much. Thus, setting it to \Windows would make choosing a ringtone taking quite a while...



> The ability to listen to the Tone before setting it.

Click to collapse



Currently, all I could do would be opening the file, so it's played by WMP or the "Pictures" application (which also plays MMF, MID, and some other audio codecs...). I don't know of a simple way to play anything but WAV directly in my app.



> - The ability to view the Recent Caller Name not only number...

Click to collapse



Technically, that would be no problem, but I think the default "missed calls" list is far better for this. The output's mostly for debugging reasons anyway...


----------



## casper131 (Apr 30, 2005)

Guys, the most sophisticated gadget I ever had prior to owning the Magician is a Sony Ericsson P800. Judging by how confused I am with the Magician's set message alert tone / ringtone capability as it is now, kindly explain, as you would explain it to a child, how Mort's program works.

Thanks!


----------



## Mort (Apr 30, 2005)

casper131 said:
			
		

> Guys, the most sophisticated gadget I ever had prior to owning the Magician is a Sony Ericsson P800. Judging by how confused I am with the Magician's set message alert tone / ringtone capability as it is now, kindly explain, as you would explain it to a child, how Mort's program works.

Click to collapse



After installation, the program's in the autostart folder. After a soft reset, you'll see a tray icon that looks like a cell phone.
If you tap this icon, a popup menu appears. The most important entries are "Contacts" and "Categories".
In "Categories" you can assign ring- and sms tones to the contact categories. If a contact has multiple categories, the order of the list in this dialog is used. I.e., if a contact has both "Private" and "Friends", it will take the "Friends" settings if it's in the list prior to "Private".
In "Contacts" you can assign ring- and sms tones to single contacts, thus overriding the category settings. The currently used category ringtone (or "*other contacts*") is shown there if no specific contact ringtone is set. To remove a contact ringtone (and this way restoring the category setting), press the fitting "X" button ("X"=remove). It's only activated if a contact ringtone's assigned.


----------



## ezzkht (Apr 30, 2005)

Its really a great program, very simple to use, and not complicated at all  8) 

Thanks for the great work, Mort   
What you've done is really something cool  8)


----------



## bnycastro (May 2, 2005)

Hmmm so after 500 contacts we should start deleting HAHAHHA  I think this is not such a big issue and with your skill you'll probably figure it out. So the best of luck Mort. Great App... BTW I am using v0.5d with 445 Contacts


----------



## memnoch (May 4, 2005)

Hey Mort 
This is a great program.
I am using it on my XDA Mini and it's so much better than the CallID program that comes with the phone.

Good work.


----------



## Timmeh (May 4, 2005)

Mort you are great. 

I now use this, MortSaver and MortPlayer!

Whats the latest version of MortSaver by the way?


----------



## Mort (May 4, 2005)

Timmeh said:
			
		

> Whats the latest version of MortSaver by the way?

Click to collapse



b32.
It now uses the SMS notification of MortRing, which should improve stability in this area a lot...


----------



## PH (May 4, 2005)

Mort,

Great idea, and certainly easier to use than Photo Contacts. Only issue I've noticed on my Mini is that MortRing does not show certain people in Contacts list (in MortRing), and the ring tone seems to be incorrect during the call (it uses one a few categories down), whereas it is correct in the Contact list. I have under 300 contacts, but some may have multiple entries, which may cause it to exceed 500 I suppose.

Any fixes?

BTW, you don't by any chance have an offspring named Susan, do you?


----------



## Mort (May 4, 2005)

PH said:
			
		

> Only issue I've noticed on my Mini is that MortRing does not show certain people in Contacts list (in MortRing),

Click to collapse



That's strage... Are they shown if you "Search" them?



> and the ring tone seems to be incorrect during the call (it uses one a few categories down), whereas it is correct in the Contact list.

Click to collapse



If the correct one is shown in the "Recent call" message of MortRing (popup menu), it's probably the timing problem. I don't have a good and working solution for that currently... It seems like the only way would be to kill and restart the system's call program, but that's quite risky - if something goes wrong, you won't notice the call at all...



> BTW, you don't by any chance have an offspring named Susan, do you?

Click to collapse



Not in RL...


----------



## Eddieh31 (May 4, 2005)

hey is it possible to update this program so it does not unload itself from memory everytime i launch another program or run a backup (stop processes option is turned off). having to restart the option manually is frustrating.
i have a PDA2K with 30 MB free with Rom 1.40


----------



## Mort (May 4, 2005)

Eddieh31 said:
			
		

> hey is it possible to update this program so it does not unload itself from memory everytime i launch another program or run a backup (stop processes option is turned off). having to restart the option manually is frustrating.

Click to collapse



In theory, it shouldn't be stopped as it is. Either something's going wrong on your system, or your free memory is very small...
Are you sure it's really unloaded? Hidden windows aren't shown in most task lists. As long as the tray icon is visible and works, all is fine...

Anyway, here's a version which ignores WM_CLOSE, which should help in most "automatically closed" cases.
It also includes another approach to use lineSetAppPriority. Please tell me whether it works or if you get additional "unknow" entries in the call history again...


----------



## PH (May 4, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Yes, they show up in a search, but not in list.



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> > and the ring tone seems to be incorrect during the call (it uses one a few categories down), whereas it is correct in the Contact list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



No, the recent call list the wrong tone as well. The funny thing is that it's a tone that is use for a totally different category; if it had not been recognised, it would have played a different tune.


----------



## Mort (May 4, 2005)

PH said:
			
		

> Yes, they show up in a search, but not in list.

Click to collapse



Ah, OK... I had the list limited to 150 entries. It should list all contacts in the recent beta.



> No, the recent call list the wrong tone as well. The funny thing is that it's a tone that is use for a totally different category; if it had not been recognised, it would have played a different tune.

Click to collapse



Strage... I never had problems with the categories... 
Is the correct ringtone shown in the contacts list (of MortRing)? Maybe the contact in question is in multiple categories?


----------



## zimo (May 4, 2005)

*Diverted call sign*

Hi Mort,
maybe you are the only one, who can help me with my dualsim problem.
Becouse on second (inactive) SIM I have set call divert to active SIM. Hence this I'm able to get calls to both numbers.

But I'd like to see, if call is comming to inactive SIM.

Is it posible to get 'meta' infos from incomming calls?
Like: call is diverted, or destination phone number.

THX


----------



## MasterHome (May 4, 2005)

*Mort*

Please, change definition incoming number on last 10 figures, else, if incorrect detect country code (example +7 how 8 ), default ringtone playing.


----------



## Mort (May 5, 2005)

MasterHome said:
			
		

> Please, change definition incoming number on last 10 figures, else, if incorrect detect country code (example +7 how 8 ), default ringtone playing.

Click to collapse



How's the country code transmitted to you? I currently strip:
1 (USA) and 0 (Europe) (local numbers)
+xx
+xx (1/0...)
00xx
from the beginning of each number. I.e., a different country code shouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## MasterHome (May 5, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> MasterHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



8 (Russia for local numbers), +7 (Russia country code). Example: number +7902xxxxxxx different how 8902xxxxxxx. If in contacts +7902xxxxxxx - default ringtone playing.


----------



## PH (May 5, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Yes, the new beta shows all entries.



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> > No, the recent call list the wrong tone as well. The funny thing is that it's a tone that is use for a totally different category; if it had not been recognised, it would have played a different tune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Even with the new beta, even though the correct entries are shown in MortRing Contact, the wrong ringtones plays.. The recent call lists shows the ringtone that played, but is the wrong ringtone for the number.

I tried changing the category, but still the same result; I'm wondering it's because the numbers are entered as +61-2-9xxxxxxx, and will display as 02-9xxxxxxx, and mobile numbers as +61-402-8xxxxx, but may display as 0402-8xxxxx. It displays correctly as the relevant contact, but the ringtone is incorrect, perhaps because you are using 10 digits?

I hope this one goes through; this will be my 3rd attempt in the past 4 hours...


----------



## Mort (May 5, 2005)

PH said:
			
		

> I'm wondering it's because the numbers are entered as +61-2-9xxxxxxx, and will display as 02-9xxxxxxx, and mobile numbers as +61-402-8xxxxx, but may display as 0402-8xxxxx.

Click to collapse



No, these numbers should be converted correctly. As written before, I currently strip both +xx and 0 from the beginning of numbers (and all non-numeric characters completely), i.e. MortRing will look for "29xxxxxxx" resp. "4028xxxxx".
Which ringtone is played? The *other contacts* or the *not in contacts* one?


----------



## PH (May 5, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



In the first example, it plays the ringtone that is for a category 4th down (even when I moved it from the 2nd down to the top most category, and the ringtone from Contact reflects the change); for the second, instead of being the top category, it ends up with the *other contacts* or *not in contacts* tone (I left them both the same).


----------



## Dumdidum (May 5, 2005)

Hi

Could you explain how I can capture the WM-Event in VB.NET?
I would donate 10€ for it!

Thanks

Sven


----------



## crino (May 5, 2005)

Dumdidum said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Could you explain how I can capture the WM-Event in VB.NET?
> I would donate 10€ for it!
> ...

Click to collapse



do u've tried with using Microsoft.WindowsCE.Forms?

ex:

using System;
using Microsoft.WindowsCE.Forms;

namespace MyMessageWnd
{
	internal class MyMessageWindow : MessageWindow
	{

		public const int WM__XXXXXX_  = 0x0;

		public MyMessageWindow()
		{
		}

		protected override void WndProc(ref Message msg)
		{
			switch(msg.Msg)
			{
				case WM__XXXXXX_:
                                                                break;
			}

			// call the base class WndProc for default message handling
			base.WndProc(ref msg);
		}
	}
}



:wink:


----------



## Mort (May 6, 2005)

Update...:
- Country codes aren't supposed to be two digits, but instead the length is found by a list of existing country codes (I hope it's complete as the length seems to differ by random between 1 and 4 digits...).
- International and local country predials must be set in program (e.g. 011/1 in USA, 00/0 in Germany, ???/8 in russia). The dialog will show up automatically on first start of the new version.
- Name of found caller is shown in "recent number" popup (@PH: Maybe the ringtone from another contact with the same number is played for your first example?)


----------



## MasterHome (May 7, 2005)

*Mort*

Thank you! All correct.


----------



## nof8 (May 8, 2005)

*"Unknown call" bug in 0.8*

After each call received while MortRing is running I got two entries in stadard phone call log: one is right, second is from 'Unknown' person with 0 min 0 sec duration. On T-Mobile MDA Compact.


----------



## Gio72_ (May 8, 2005)

*Re: "Unknown call" bug in 0.8*



			
				nof8 said:
			
		

> After each call received while MortRing is running I got two entries in stadard phone call log: one is right, second is from 'Unknown' person with 0 min 0 sec duration. On T-Mobile MDA Compact.

Click to collapse



To me happens really the same thing. It works well sometimes, but they are little times. I like this program as and I hope for this problem can be resolved. Thanks so many


----------



## Gio72_ (May 8, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> Update...:
> - Country codes aren't supposed to be two digits, but instead the length is found by a list of existing country codes (I hope it's complete as the length seems to differ by random between 1 and 4 digits...).
> - International and local country predials must be set in program (e.g. 011/1 in USA, 00/0 in Germany, ???/8 in russia). The dialog will show up automatically on first start of the new version.
> - Name of found caller is shown in "recent number" popup (@PH: Maybe the ringtone from another contact with the same number is played for your first example?)

Click to collapse



Does it excuse Mort, for Italy that numbers I have to insert? Thanks for the whole job that are developing!!!  :wink:


----------



## dalamario (May 9, 2005)

*MortSaver*

Mort,

About MORTSAVER, is it possible to add a way to select some applications that bypass mortsaver when the pda wakeup?
I have activated the option to start mortsaver at power on and switch it after 5 seconds if the hardware button to disable it is not pressed. I see that the scheduled backup of sprite backup when wakeup to perform the operation are not able to do it because after 5 seconds mortsaver switch off the system.
I have problem also with ptravelalarm when wakeup to alarm!

Any solution that i don't see?!?!


----------



## executator (May 9, 2005)

*Re: "Unknown call" bug in 0.8*



			
				nof8 said:
			
		

> After each call received while MortRing is running I got two entries in stadard phone call log: one is right, second is from 'Unknown' person with 0 min 0 sec duration. On T-Mobile MDA Compact.

Click to collapse



Me too, on Qtek 9090... :roll:

Thanks for all, Mort!


----------



## Mort (May 9, 2005)

- "Unkown" call bug should be removed
- "Play" button in ringtone selection. WAV files are played internally, other files are played with their associated application.

@dalamario: Sorry, no idea... In theory, you could do a MortRunner script and schedule it for "power on" notification, but there's no good notificaton management program I know of...

@Gio72_: If you mean which numbers you have to enter for Italy: Sorry, I don't know. I think they should be similar to the German ones.


----------



## abdulredha (May 9, 2005)

*WMA not working*

Thanks Morter for this lovely program.
I have noticed one problem;  When I copied WMA type files in Windows/RINGS and start using them, the sound will be muted and you will not get any sound. Is this program support only WAV or MIDI type or support all?  Please advise,   Thanks.


----------



## Gio72_ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: WMA not working*



			
				abdulredha said:
			
		

> Thanks Morter for this lovely program.
> I have noticed one problem;  When I copied WMA type files in Windows/RINGS and start using them, the sound will be muted and you will not get any sound. Is this program support only WAV or MIDI type or support all?  Please advise,   Thanks.

Click to collapse



I use without any problem files .wav/wma/mid  :roll:


----------



## Gio72_ (May 9, 2005)

@Gio72_: If you mean which numbers you have to enter for Italy: Sorry, I don't know. I think they should be similar to the German ones.


Thanks for the whole job developed for all of us!! The numbers that I use for the italia are +39 for the international and 0 for the place. How do I have to plan these numbers? Before +39 and after the 0?? Tanks


----------



## Gio72_ (May 9, 2005)

Am making a will the v.0.9!! It now seems all to work in correct way. Resolved the problem of the unknown contact. I keep on making a will.... :wink:


----------



## Mort (May 10, 2005)

Gio72_ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the whole job developed for all of us!! The numbers that I use for the italia are +39 for the international and 0 for the place. How do I have to plan these numbers? Before +39 and after the 0?? Tanks

Click to collapse



You have to enter the numbers you can dial instead of the "+" (like 0039 for Germany->Italy or ??49 for vice versa) for international calls and the 0 for local calls.
It's used to unify the numbers in your contacts with the ones from the call info. Like 012345 or +39 (0123) 45 in your contacts, but +3912345 in the call info.

@abdulredha: I don't play any files. I just set them as ringtone for the system's call program. I.e., whatever files your device supports will work.
On MDAc (iMate JAM, XDA II mini, ...), WMA, WAV, MID, and MP3 are supported, I think most others will only support WAV and WMA.


----------



## Gio72_ (May 10, 2005)

You have to enter the numbers you can dial instead of the "+" (like 0039 for Germany->Italy or ??49 for vice versa) for international calls and the 0 for local calls.
It's used to unify the numbers in your contacts with the ones from the call info. Like 012345 or +39 (0123) 45 in your contacts, but +3912345 in the call info.

Thanks, I have done as have told me and everything now seems to work to the perfection!! Tanks


----------



## eastmushu (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Mort... try as I might I really have no idea how to create categories... Could you explain how this can be done?? I have set up groups using the default program but this don't show in Mortring...


----------



## Mort (May 10, 2005)

eastmushu said:
			
		

> Sorry Mort... try as I might I really have no idea how to create categories... Could you explain how this can be done?? I have set up groups using the default program but this don't show in Mortring...

Click to collapse



MortRing shows only the categories which are in use, i.e. which are assigned to contacts.


----------



## eastmushu (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply Mort... So does this mean that Mortring uses the groups that is created by the default programs and with contacts assigned to it?

Thank you also for this software... BTW I am a great fan of Mortplayer... Loved it absolutely...


----------



## Mort (May 10, 2005)

eastmushu said:
			
		

> Thanks for your quick reply Mort... So does this mean that Mortring uses the groups that is created by the default programs and with contacts assigned to it?

Click to collapse



Exactly.


----------



## rusadi (May 11, 2005)

*STILL DOesN'T GET IT..*

Any body help me
im in Indonesia and currently using XDA II with  indosat mobile for my phone operator..
my country code is +62

my area code is 021 (this is for Jakarta)

usually when someone call me within my area the phone number (for example: 021-4506355) will be display as +62214506355..

 :roll: 

i've downloaded the mortring 0.9.. then i've been asked to put some digit...
what digit should i put in my country code (the first bar)  and what first digit that i should put before international calls (the bar below).. :?: 

Sorry if my english does'nt easy to understand.. it kind a hard to put words that eventually creating sentence that had same meaning as i want to express it.... 

im really looking forward for the reply

thx


----------



## Putra (May 11, 2005)

*conflict with photo contacts?*

Hi,

tried your mortring-09. It looks very promising. However, is there a conflict with photo contacts? I installed your program without removing the details in my photo contacts. When I made a call to myself, there was no sound, but the image (from photo contacts) appears. 

After removing mortring, the sound came back. Should I remove my photo contacts 1st? 

Great program, btw!


----------



## Mort (May 11, 2005)

The first field should contain which digits you can dial instead of the "+". E.g., to call from Germany to Italy, I can dial either +39.... or *00*39....

The second field is the number at the beginning of your local predial that is omitted in international calls, i.e. in your case the "0".


----------



## Koksie (May 11, 2005)

In the country code you put 00, in the area code put 0. This should make it work ok.


----------



## PH (May 11, 2005)

Mort,

Having the name displayed has helped a lot in debugging the problem. It would appear that what is happening is that one of the numbers that is playing the wrong ringtone is doing so because it it not recognised by MortRing (even though the internal CID program does recognise it); I suspect MortRing does not index w2 numbers, as all the other numbers for that contact plays the correct ringtone?


----------



## MasterHome (May 12, 2005)

*Mort*

Not in use number "Work2" of contacts


----------



## Mort (May 12, 2005)

- Added Work2 number
- Some minor bugfixes for quite improbable cases...

And FYI: In some hours, I'll be off 'til tuesday. I hope you'll cope without me until then...


----------



## PH (May 12, 2005)

Mort,

Thanks for all your hard work on what started out as a simple search for something to replace the original Ringtone program...


----------



## Kato (May 12, 2005)

4Mort: Thanks - this can I try!!  It's my dream - different ringtones for SMS  8)


----------



## MasterHome (May 13, 2005)

*Mort*

Turn off autostart settings, please. After soft reset aye view settings screen.


----------



## Metalz (May 14, 2005)

Mort, I have same problem with Putra. The ringtone played is not in right categories when my contacts have picture in Photo Contacts. Photo come out but the sound is not right. Instead of playing original categories ringtone, ringtone for *other contacts* will played.  When I check in 'recent number' it show 'Unknown', eventhough there is contact name there.


----------



## elio (May 14, 2005)

*conflict with pocketzenphone?*

Thanks mort for this nice fw and for the time u put in it. 
I noticed something: When I run mortring, pzp behaves weirdly, ie ringtone selection becomes inacurate.

Any clue about this?

Thanks and regards


----------



## PH (May 15, 2005)

Mort,

Have used it quite a bit since the last update, and it's now working as expected. I think adding who rang to the last call has been a huge help in debugging.


----------



## ilvanni (May 15, 2005)

*Mortring + PocketZenPhone.*

Hi Mort,
Mortring is a must have application! It's really amazing!
I have only a problem with Pzp.
I have a different ringtone in work profile. But if I set Mortring in a "non-work" profile , I switch profile to work ad I receive a call I always have the "non-work" ringtone...
There is a way to set mortring to have only ringtone for specific contact and specific category? Or Mortring refresh default ringtone for category when i change profile (also with external link to refresh so I can set  Pzp to execute it when I change profile).
Thank you in advance for attention, ciao, ilVanni.


----------



## eshaham (May 16, 2005)

*Contact not recognized*

Hi Mort,

First of all, allow me to thank you from the bottom of my heart - you have no idea how much I craved for an application like MortRing.
I've just ran into a problem, having one of my contacts not recognized, thus playing the default ring tone. All of my contacts numbers are saved in the following format: 052-1234567. The call was identified as 0521234567 and so the recent number function reads "unknown" (although it is clearly my contact's phone number, without the "-").

Thanks,
eshaham.


----------



## Mort (May 18, 2005)

MasterHome said:
			
		

> Turn off autostart settings, please. After soft reset aye view settings screen.

Click to collapse



The settings screen is only shown if there are no settings. Enter the required predial numbers, and it's never shown again automatically.


----------



## Mort (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Mortring + PocketZenPhone.*



			
				ilvanni said:
			
		

> I have only a problem with Pzp.
> I have a different ringtone in work profile. But if I set Mortring in a "non-work" profile , I switch profile to work ad I receive a call I always have the "non-work" ringtone...

Click to collapse



You'll always have the ringtone you set in MortRing, since it overrides the same registry value as PZP. For MortRing, there's no difference whether it overwrites the ringtone from a former call or the one of PZP.


----------



## Mort (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Contact not recognized*



			
				eshaham said:
			
		

> All of my contacts numbers are saved in the following format: 052-1234567. The call was identified as 0521234567 and so the recent number function reads "unknown" (although it is clearly my contact's phone number, without the "-").

Click to collapse



I remove all non-numeric characters before comparing the numbers, so a dash shouldn't do any harm. As which kind of number was it saved (e.g., I missed Work2 until the recent version)?


----------



## eshaham (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Contact not recognized*



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> eshaham said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I don't think that's the problem - it happend in "mobile" number type. 
And also, the weird thing is that sometimes it works correctly for the same number.


----------



## eastmushu (May 19, 2005)

Mort, is it possible to add H2 number to MORTRing as well as I noticed that it used the one of the non categorized number's ringtone instead of the category which I have assigned the number to.

Other than that, I am still very happy with MORTRIng. Thanks again...


----------



## Darwin69 (May 21, 2005)

excellent program, works like a charm!!
keep on the good work.

btw. anyone knows a program like caller id or photo contacts for free?
i just need the display of a picture in the caller bubble.

cheers
darwin69


----------



## BaGRoS (May 22, 2005)

Darwin69 said:
			
		

> [...]btw. anyone knows a program like caller id or photo contacts for free?
> i just need the display of a picture in the caller bubble.[...]

Click to collapse



Or NOT free??
I find too...


----------



## georgexoasi (May 22, 2005)

PocketX's Photo Contacts is the ultimate.... Full Screen Caller Photo

www.pocketx.net


----------



## rusadi (May 27, 2005)

*Arigato*

____________0_______0_________ 
_____**______*_____*______**____ 
____*****_____*___*_____*****____ 
___*******_____000_____*******___ 
__*********___00000___*********__ 
__**********___000___**********__ 
__***********_______***********__ 
__*************000*************__ 
___***********00000***********___ 
____**********00000**********____ 
_____*********00000*********_____ 
______********00000********______ 
_____*********00000*********_____ 
____**********00000**********____ 
___************000************___ 
___***********_____***********___ 
___***********_____***********___ 
___************___************___ 
____**********_____**********____ 
_____********_______********_____ 
______*****___________*****______ 
________**_____________**_______ 


THANK U MORT......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEep making GREAT programs....


----------



## eastmushu (May 27, 2005)

I have noticed that MortRing closes down whenever I run a backup using Sprite Backup. Is it supposed to do that?


----------



## sebi112 (May 27, 2005)

*choose ringtones from sd card*

Couldt you please enter the feature to select ringtones from sdcard: this would be very nice


----------



## PH (May 29, 2005)

eastmushu said:
			
		

> I have noticed that MortRing closes down whenever I run a backup using Sprite Backup. Is it supposed to do that?

Click to collapse



Sprite Backup closes all running programs so that the files can all be fully backed up; hence Sprite always ask if you want to reset. I now just go into my Startup folder, and run the apps from there.


----------



## PH (May 29, 2005)

*Re: choose ringtones from sd card*



			
				sebi112 said:
			
		

> Couldt you please enter the feature to select ringtones from sdcard: this would be very nice

Click to collapse



Mort posted a way of doing that some time ago (a change of registry entry); I used to run all of mine from SD Card, but now have them in Storage.


----------



## niknam (May 29, 2005)

*Problems *

Hi,

I appear to have problems using mortring with my t-mobile mda compact.
After installation and (soft-)reboot all was fine; however after yet another reboot mortring stopped functioning.

I havent made any changes to the setup, other than rebooting it. When calling the device *always* plays the default tune. When I check in "Recent Number" in Mortring, it shows the correct tune (so the number is recognised, but the tune is simply not played).

How can this be solved? I tried rebooting a couple more times, with no luck unfortunately.

Thanks a lot!
Ali


----------



## Mort (May 30, 2005)

*Re: choose ringtones from sd card*



			
				sebi112 said:
			
		

> Couldt you please enter the feature to select ringtones from sdcard: this would be very nice

Click to collapse



I only set the ringtone for the default call program. This program only plays tunes which are located in the directory that's in the registry value "Directory" of HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring. You can modify it with any registry editor, and MortRing will use it, too.
I thought about setting this value in an option dialog, but I think it's a bit risky, since the default ringtone(s) will not work unless they're copied to the new location.


----------



## Mort (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Problems *



			
				niknam said:
			
		

> How can this be solved? I tried rebooting a couple more times, with no luck unfortunately.

Click to collapse



I'm afraid currently there's nothing I can do about it...
It's more or less a matter of luck whether my program can set the ringtone before the default program reads it. This depends mainly on the number of contacts/phone numbers and probably some installed applications.
The only official way to delay the default program (lineSetAppPriority) doesn't work, and the inofficial way (killing the default program and launching it later) is quite risky, so I decided it's better if my program doesn't work instead of maybe supressing a call completely...


----------



## niknam (May 30, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, perhaps a little extra information is handy:

It's definately not other apps that are started in the "Startup" folder; i removed everything there and the problem persist.

I was thinking however, perhaps one can get it working by not doing the startup in the startup folder, but through the registry in a services startup?


----------



## niknam (May 30, 2005)

This describes what i mean:

http://www.pocketpcdn.com/articles/services.html


----------



## StronG01 (May 31, 2005)

Hi All, sorry for my English,

Question to Developer of the best Ring program, MortRing:

- Is it possible to add fuctionality of Caller picture showing like PhotoContacts_ID do
but photos should be taken directly from "contacts".

If it possible, it will be Greatest Program in PocketPc world!!! (I think)

   

_________________________________
T-mob MDA BigStorage


----------



## Mort (Jun 1, 2005)

StronG01 said:
			
		

> - Is it possible to add fuctionality of Caller picture showing like PhotoContacts_ID do
> but photos should be taken directly from "contacts".

Click to collapse



No, sorry... I just change the settings for the default call program of Windows, which doesn't support any images...


----------



## rnpasinos (Jun 2, 2005)

*mortring*

hi! ive gone thru the entire forum but i still cant make mortring work properly.  im currently using v0.91.

the phone numbers in my contacts are written this way:

+<country_code> <area code> <phone number>
ie. +63 (920) 7654321

whenever i receive a call, it's displayed as 09207654321 on my fone.  if i change the mobile number to 09207654321 instead of +63 (920) 7654321, it works fine.  but i can't do this because i would need to change the number again if im roaming.

i configured the digits to be 00 and 0 respectively.  should i configure it differently?  thanks!


----------



## Koksie (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the same problem. My numbers are in my contact list as +31 6 12345678. When I receive a call they are shown as 0612345678 by the phone app. MortRing does therefore not recognize the numbers and plays the default tone. If I change the numbers in my contacts app I cannot use them when roaming, unless I manually edit them to include country codes.


----------



## Mort (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: mortring*



			
				rnpasinos said:
			
		

> if i change the mobile number to 09207654321 instead of +63 (920) 7654321, it works fine.

Click to collapse



Yes, there's been an error when parsing numbers with "+.. (....) ...." format. Without the parentheses (i.e. +63 920 7654321), it would have worked fine, too.
This was that way because Outlook formatted the numbers as "+63 (*0*920) 7654321" for me, so I stripped the number after the left parenthesis. Since I didn't use this format, I didn't realize it doesn't work that way...


----------



## Mort (Jun 2, 2005)

Koksie said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. My numbers are in my contact list as +31 6 12345678. When I receive a call they are shown as 0612345678 by the phone app. MortRing does therefore not recognize the numbers and plays the default tone. If I change the numbers in my contacts app I cannot use them when roaming, unless I manually edit them to include country codes.

Click to collapse



Strange... If you set the local predial to "0", this should work fine...


----------



## Koksie (Jun 2, 2005)

I use the (..) format too, with the +31 international predial standard in Outlook and my contacts app. I think your new version works, I'll test it later. thanks Mort! greetz to Binky.


----------



## socoolcoy (Jun 3, 2005)

*thanks alot mort*

   hei dude your program is soo good man.....
i know about your thing from one computer magazine in my country...
they said i can download it free in xda-developers, so i just register and hit it on. your program is absoloutely great man. 



keep on the reaserch man....
and of course keep it free for the members only.


----------



## Mort (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: thanks alot mort*



			
				socoolcoy said:
			
		

> i know about your thing from one computer magazine in my country...

Click to collapse



Wow, didn't know I'm in a magazine... The only other time I know about was a short review of some 0.x version of MortPlayer in a German magazine. Since MP is now 3.2, you can imagine it's been a while ago...



> and of course keep it free for the members only.

Click to collapse



That's a limitation of xda-developers. It's available for free in a German PPC forum, too, and I'll also put it on my web site once it's out of beta state. I think if the outlook format problem is really fixed (rnpasinos, Koksie?) I'll release it as 1.0. I'm thinking about some other features (like an SMS filter with "move to folder" and "delete" options and a blacklist for calls), but due to lack of time this has to wait until a 2.0...


----------



## Koksie (Jun 3, 2005)

I haven't j\had the chance to try it out yet, will do so asap and report back to you


----------



## socoolcoy (Jun 3, 2005)

is the  MortRing-0.92 the newest version?
if there is a newewr version than that, i would be so honoured if you let me to download it.

many thx.


----------



## Mort (Jun 3, 2005)

socoolcoy said:
			
		

> is the  MortRing-0.92 the newest version?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's only 23 hours old...


----------



## efapc (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi  Mort your program is the best but I found that then it is running I cannot reconnect to GPRS (get the error cannot connect for unknown reason) on T-Mobile compact with big storage rom any ideas why it's happen? and is it possible to make not to get setings screen each reboot?


----------



## eshaham (Jun 5, 2005)

*Unknown caller*

Hi Mort, I have to ask again, as this issue is continuing to come up. 
Sometimes when a contact calls everything works fine, and I get the designated ring for that contact. 
Other times I get the default ring and the recent caller feature reads unknown caller, although the number written is definitely the same number as the one in the contact's mobile field. 
For the latter case, it seems that the phone DOES recognize the contact's number as the name appears correctly in the call history. 
Any ideas?


----------



## socoolcoy (Jun 6, 2005)

this case happen to also actually.
any ideas?
[/quote] Other times I get the default ring and the recent caller feature reads unknown caller, although the number written is definitely the same number as the one in the contact's mobile field.


----------



## rnpasinos (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: mortring*



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> rnpasinos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



hey mort, the latest version already works with a phone number whose format is +63 (920) 7654321.  thanks a lot


----------



## Mort (Jun 6, 2005)

efapc said:
			
		

> I found that then it is running I cannot reconnect to GPRS (get the error cannot connect for unknown reason) on T-Mobile compact with big storage rom any ideas why it's happen?

Click to collapse



I've got this problem myself sometimes... But I don't have the slightest clue why it happens. When a GPRS connection is created (or disconnected), a callback function from my program is called. But the only thing that happens there is checking which event is called (like "incoming call", "outgoing call", "idle line", ...). For all events which are triggered for GPRS, I don't do anything else.



> and is it possible to make not to get setings screen each reboot?

Click to collapse



Just enter the required data. The settings screen is shown only if the data is missing.


----------



## Mort (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Unknown caller*



			
				eshaham said:
			
		

> Other times I get the default ring and the recent caller feature reads unknown caller, although the number written is definitely the same number as the one in the contact's mobile field.

Click to collapse



Which format are the numbers? As which kind of number (e.g. cell phone, home/work 1/2, ...) is it stored in the contacts?


----------



## Mfatfet (Jun 6, 2005)

is it possible to assign a photo with the ringtone as ID Caller


----------



## Mort (Jun 6, 2005)

Mfatfet said:
			
		

> is it possible to assign a photo with the ringtone as ID Caller

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## Mfatfet (Jun 6, 2005)

ok thks


----------



## socoolcoy (Jun 7, 2005)

yes the number is from contacts.they're all from my contacts, which about 5-6 categories in it, and some times they mixed up the ringtones.
thx before mort


----------



## anandtv (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Mort,

First of all, I should thank u for the application, It's really great.

I have one query, when there is an sms being sent from the service provider, it didn't display any number nor the service provider's number, rather it took the first contact name from the contacts.

Confusing, may be let me explain a bit detail, I went to india for a trip, when i was on roaming I got a welcome message from a service provider (BPL Mobile), but since this BPL Mobile was not there in the Contact list of mine, the sender's name was displayed as "Bose", which was in the contact list.

Your comments please


----------



## Mort (Jun 9, 2005)

anandtv said:
			
		

> Confusing, may be let me explain a bit detail, I went to india for a trip, when i was on roaming I got a welcome message from a service provider (BPL Mobile), but since this BPL Mobile was not there in the Contact list of mine, the sender's name was displayed as "Bose", which was in the contact list.
> 
> Your comments please

Click to collapse



I have no idea how this could happen. For SMS, I display the sender I get from the system (which is usually something like "Somebody <+123123456>" - like it's shown in "Messaging"). Why it thinks it's "Bose" for "BPL Mobile", I have no idea.
If it contains no digits, the "*number supressed*" wave should be played.


----------



## Maaster (Jun 12, 2005)

*Mortring problem*

Hello,

i have just installed Mortring and it looks cool.

BUT i have a problem: i can select .wma and .mp3 files as ringtones, but when i call myself to test the ringtones all i can hear is a "beep" tone.
It does not play the ringtone!

Why? What should I do that I can hear the real ringtone instead of "beep" sounds (they sound like an typical error "beep").. ???

I hope you can help me!


----------



## bnycastro (Jun 13, 2005)

Try checking under \Settings\Phone\Ringtype:  make sure you select a audible one i.e. Ring, Ring Once or Vibrate and Ring or Increasing Ring.


----------



## Mort (Jun 13, 2005)

bnycastro said:
			
		

> Try checking under \Settings\Phone\Ringtype:  make sure you select a audible one i.e. Ring, Ring Once or Vibrate and Ring or Increasing Ring.

Click to collapse



You can do that in the settings, too.
Additionally, mind I only set the ringtone for the system's call program, i.e., if your system doesn't support .mp3 or .wma, it won't work. (Though .wma should work everywhere... MP3 seems to work only on Magicians.)
And if you changed the ringtone path in the registry, you need to do a soft reset, since otherwise the system's still looking in the previous directory.


----------



## Maaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I didn't changed the RingTone Directory in the registry.

I copied the .wma and .mp3 version of the ringtone i want to add there.
But when I want to preview the ringtone with the "play" button, I only get the messgae "no program associated with that file format". This message comes when i select .mp3 files and also if i select .wma files!
.wav files are working!

So what can I do so that my XDA2i will be able to play simple wma or/and mp3 files? The integrated Windows Media Player has no problems with playing that files, but Mortring won't work!

Please tell me, what I can do. Is there a mp3 codec for XDA2i that I will have to installor something like that?


----------



## Mort (Jun 13, 2005)

Maaster said:
			
		

> I copied the .wma and .mp3 version of the ringtone i want to add there.
> But when I want to preview the ringtone with the "play" button, I only get the messgae "no program associated with that file format". This message comes when i select .mp3 files and also if i select .wma files!

Click to collapse



This message doesn't have any association with what works as ringtone.
For non-wav files, I simply "execute" them for preview, i.e., it's like clicking them in explorer. Usually, .mp3 and .wma should be associated to WMP, maybe you installed and removed some other player which removed it.
Maybe WMP offers some option to restore this associations.

The ringtones should work anyway. Just try to call yourself...


----------



## Mort (Jun 13, 2005)

This version should help with the "GPRS reconnect" bug on Magicians.
It closes and reopens the line handles whenever a call or GPRS connection is finished (disconnected).


----------



## Maaster (Jun 13, 2005)

well, now i have chosen MortPlayer to open .mp3 and .wma files as default app. Now the preview button work and i can hear the selected mp3. or .wma ringtone!


----------



## farfour (Jun 13, 2005)

*I keep receiving this message*

After installing Mortring I keep receiving this message   

"cannot find 'mortring' (or one of its components).Make sure the path and filename are correct and all the required librairies are available"

Any help Please   .


----------



## PinchMe (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: I keep receiving this message*



			
				farfour said:
			
		

> After installing Mortring I keep receiving this message
> 
> "cannot find 'mortring' (or one of its components).Make sure the path and filename are correct and all the required librairies are available"
> 
> Any help Please   .

Click to collapse



i am receiving this too


----------



## Freakydile (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Mortring problem*



			
				Maaster said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> i have just installed Mortring and it looks cool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, but found the sollution.
It seemed that my pocketmusic trial program was
expired, and that mp3s were associated to it. I removed
the pocketmusic and it finally worked...

It's 4:34am now, i didn't go to bed before i got this running,
but i think i don't go to sleep anyway since i have to get up
in an half an hour...

But Mort... It was worth every waking hour...

Thanks for the great app...

Regards from Belgium,

Axel


----------



## Freakydile (Jun 15, 2005)

Erhmmmmm...

I think this "issue" almost gave me a nicotine-intoxication...

Axel

PS: + 4 redbulls lol


----------



## nsriza (Jun 15, 2005)

Farfour & PinchMe

This error is related with your startup program. I use memmaid to rearrange mortring startup the last
[/img]


----------



## Mort (Jun 15, 2005)

A very minor update: I missed to remove some debug messages (shown in "recent number")...

I don't know about the "cannot find ..." error. Usually, this means some DLL isn't found. But MortRing uses only default system libraries, like core.dll, phone.dll, etc.


----------



## PinchMe (Jun 16, 2005)

nsriza said:
			
		

> Farfour & PinchMe
> 
> This error is related with your startup program. I use memmaid to rearrange mortring startup the last
> [/img]

Click to collapse



thanks, will try fixing the prob


----------



## erwinsie (Jun 16, 2005)

@mort:
hi there... i recall your prev post long time ago:
"Oh, and just in case you didn't know: You can move the ringtone directory that windows uses in the registry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring
Directory="\Storage\Ring" (or whatever)
(But don't forget to copy all used ringtones... Wink)"

i did this, and yes, window refer to the new location of ringtones in my SDcard. i changed my incoming call ring with one of my collection.i did soft reset too... BUT, when i got incoming call, it rings with windows default ringtone! why it swicth back automatically?i tried with many different ringtone files, all same result. my ringtones all wav files (converted to PCM) im sure they are compatible with win media player.

thx for your reply....


----------



## benz (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Mortring + PocketZenPhone.*



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> ilvanni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi Mort, your MortRing is an excellent piece of work.
I too have a issue when using with PZP.
Similar with ilvanni, I have different ringtones for different profiles.
Some of the categories or contacts, I would like to fixed the ringtone.
For the rest (in fact majority of my contacts), I would like to follow the profile's ringtone.
Is this possible with MortRing?
I've tried to set blank ringtone to them but they get updated again when I refresh contacts or soft-reset.


----------



## bnycastro (Jun 22, 2005)

@Mort 

hi does 0.93b have the disconnect/reconnect phone after call or gprs as an optional, or is this hard coded to your application?


----------



## xell (Jun 25, 2005)

*predialed codes*

Hi Mort!

I have a Qtek 9090 with WM2003SE, ROM v1.40. It can not display the name of incoming caller, only the number in a format like this: 006301234567 (in the phonebook its format is +36 (30)  1234567). On my mobile for local calls I have to dial 006 instead of +36 (I live in Hungary) and 000 instead of + for international call. What do I have to type in your program's settings for the predialed codes?

Best regards


----------



## yush (Jun 27, 2005)

*doesn't work*

i can't get it to start up. the liitle tray icon shows up initially, but it doesn't respond to any thing. once i run another program the icon disappears.

i have some chinese character in my contact, would that be a problem?


----------



## Mort (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry for the break...



			
				erwinsie said:
			
		

> BUT, when i got incoming call, it rings with windows default ringtone! why it swicth back automatically?

Click to collapse



Probably it happens if the device is turned on by the call. The storage card can't be accessed right after power on, so Windows falls back to the default ringtone in \Windows directory. I can't delay the call window, so there's nothing I can do about it. Usually, the internal flash rom (\Storage on Magician) is a good place for ringtones.



			
				bnycastro said:
			
		

> hi does 0.93b have the disconnect/reconnect phone after call or gprs as an optional, or is this hard coded to your application?

Click to collapse



It's hard coded, since it shouldn't hurt if it's done unnecessarily.



			
				xell said:
			
		

> It can not display the name of incoming caller, only the number in a format like this: 006301234567 (in the phonebook its format is +36 (30) 1234567). On my mobile for local calls I have to dial 006 instead of +36 (I live in Hungary) and 000 instead of + for international call. What do I have to type in your program's settings for the predialed codes?

Click to collapse



Well, you almost wrote it yourself - 006 for local calls and 000 for international calls.
But this applies only to finding the correct ringtone - the displayed name in the call bubble is shown by Windows phone app, so I can't do anything about that.



			
				yush said:
			
		

> i can't get it to start up. the liitle tray icon shows up initially, but it doesn't respond to any thing. once i run another program the icon disappears.
> i have some chinese character in my contact, would that be a problem?

Click to collapse



In theory, the chinese characters shouldn't harm, since I use the system's function for converting them between 8-bit encoding and unicode.
Maybe there are lots of contacts, so there's not enough memory to keep them?


----------



## TraumaTiger (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi

First of all, thank you Mort for the fantastic software, it works great for me.  However, I also use PZP to set different tones depending on where I am. ie. meeting. car etc.  but my text alerts are always the same so i am wondering if you could add the ability for Mortring to allow on/off of the ringtone and/or SMS.  That way, I personally, could switch off the rington facility and just use Mortring for SMS alerts.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## coupegbr (Jul 16, 2005)

*Mortring, m1000 playing mp3 ring tones*

Hi Mort

Is there any way I may get mp3 files to play as ringtones as all I get is a beep? 

Thanks
Gus


----------



## Mort (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Mortring, m1000 playing mp3 ring tones*



			
				coupegbr said:
			
		

> Is there any way I may get mp3 files to play as ringtones as all I get is a beep?

Click to collapse



I only set the ringtone for the system's incoming call window. So, if your system doesn't support MP3, it won't work. AFAIK, currently only the Magician supports MP3s.


----------



## izakref (Jul 18, 2005)

*vibration*

Hi Mort
I have an 6315 and the software work grate on it!
But when I switch to vibrate mode the incomming call is mute and not vibrate.
can you check it out?
Thanks in advance
Izak


----------



## Mort (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: vibration*



			
				izakref said:
			
		

> But when I switch to vibrate mode the incomming call is mute and not vibrate.

Click to collapse



That's nothing to do with MortRing. As often said before, I only set the ringtone the system's default program will use (or in rare cases not...).
You should probably switch to "Vibrate + Ring" or "Vibrate, then ring" instead of only "Vibrate", which will do *only* that...


----------



## benz (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Mortring problem*

Hi Mort,

For some of the categories or contacts, I would like to fixed the ringtone. 
For the rest (in fact majority of my contacts), I would like to follow the profile's ringtone. 
Is this possible with MortRing? 
I've tried to set blank ringtone to them but they get updated again when I refresh contacts or soft-reset. 

Thanks.


----------



## TraumaTiger (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Mort

I to have a refrsh problem. I set a ringtone or SMS tone against a contact and then click refresh contacts, go back to the contact and it has reset to the current phone setting.  If I click the X on the contact to ignore the contact ringtone for example, and then click refresh contacts, the X setting disappears and the default ringtone is back again.  It also does this on the category settings as well.

Apart from that, fantastic product and thank you.

Daz


----------



## aia8998 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, thanks for the great software. 

I have read all the posts and still cannot figure out how to fix my problem. I am able to assign my ringtones, however, the only ringtone that will actually play when i test it is the one set for the *nuber supressed* catagory* 
i have set other specific ringtones for my contacts, but none will play. 
i have refreshed, but the only thing that shows up in the refresh window is "refresh4, 260" (or something along those lines) 
i have done a soft reboot - no avail. 
what are my options at this point/ 
any help would be greatly appreciated. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Elite (Jul 29, 2005)

hi guys,I'm using XDA IIs and tried this mortring software but but installed and soft reset the phone.. it asked for bla bla bla to dial international to germany bla bla.. input 00 or 001 somehing like that, and then after I click ok, it doesnt do anything, just go to todays screen, and I tried to look for the software in start-programs, but now mortring software shows in my programs directory.. have installed in twice once in my MMC, and once in phone memory.. please helpp. I really need this software


----------



## Wagahai (Aug 2, 2005)

*MortRing - SMS notifications failing on SX66*

Looks like a cool program, but SMS alert isn't working on my SX66.. I'm not sure if it's an issue with Phone Alarm (pocketmax) or MortRing. In the "Recent SMS" it shows the SMS and the ringtone I chose, but the ring never happens (this includes soft reset, telling phone alarm to not alarm on SMS and a number of other setting combos I tried). Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Mort (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Mortring problem*



			
				benz said:
			
		

> For some of the categories or contacts, I would like to fixed the ringtone.
> For the rest (in fact majority of my contacts), I would like to follow the profile's ringtone.
> Is this possible with MortRing?

Click to collapse



No, at least not very reliable, and not with the current version.
The problem is: MortRing changes the same value as the profile programs. So, I could read this value when a call comes in and reset it when it's finished. But if the profile program modifies it during a call, MortRing won't notice it, and reset to the previous tone. Another problem are hangups. If your device crashes during a call, the MortRing tone would remain, and due to this be used as default tone later on (until it's corrected by the profile program).
I.e., it would be a rather risky and unreliable solution. That's why I stayed with fixed tones for "the rest".


----------



## Mort (Aug 3, 2005)

TraumaTiger said:
			
		

> I to have a refrsh problem. I set a ringtone or SMS tone against a contact and then click refresh contacts, go back to the contact and it has reset to the current phone setting.  If I click the X on the contact to ignore the contact ringtone for example, and then click refresh contacts, the X setting disappears and the default ringtone is back again.  It also does this on the category settings as well.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just a misunderstanding. If there's no ringtone assigned, MortRing *shows* the ringtone that would be played (i.e. the one of "other contacts"). In this case, the "X" is greyed. If it's still active, I'll have to look about it...


----------



## Mort (Aug 3, 2005)

aia8998 said:
			
		

> I have read all the posts and still cannot figure out how to fix my problem. I am able to assign my ringtones, however, the only ringtone that will actually play when i test it is the one set for the *nuber supressed* catagory*

Click to collapse



Did you enter the correct predials in the settings? They are required to find the contacts.



> i have refreshed, but the only thing that shows up in the refresh window is "refresh4, 260" (or something along those lines)

Click to collapse



Sounds like an older beta... Did you download the latest one?


----------



## Mort (Aug 3, 2005)

Elite said:
			
		

> it asked for bla bla bla to dial international to germany bla bla.. input 00 or 001 somehing like that,

Click to collapse



Er, that's where you have to enter the predials for *your* country. Germany and USA are only examples. Simply put, it's whatever you dial instead of "+(your country code)" for local and "+" for international calls.



> and then after I click ok, it doesnt do anything, just go to todays screen,

Click to collapse



That's where it works... Just tap the phone icon in the tray (bottom right on the Today screen), and you'll get a menu to access all options...


----------



## Mort (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: MortRing - SMS notifications failing on SX66*



			
				Wagahai said:
			
		

> Looks like a cool program, but SMS alert isn't working on my SX66.. I'm not sure if it's an issue with Phone Alarm (pocketmax) or MortRing. In the "Recent SMS" it shows the SMS and the ringtone I chose, but the ring never happens (this includes soft reset, telling phone alarm to not alarm on SMS and a number of other setting combos I tried). Any help would be welcome.

Click to collapse



I don't know about Phone Alarm. It could well be it does some disturbing stuff...
But maybe you simply disabled the SMS signal? There should be an option in Phone Alarm, if not, try changing it in the "Sounds and notifications" settings from Windows.


----------



## kev51773 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> But can can modify the path for the ringtones in the registry. It's stored in the Value "Directory" of HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring. MortRing uses this value, too (because I use \Storage\Ring).

Click to collapse



Ive changed my ring location to \Storage\Rings\ which works great

Is there any way to change the location of the SMS tones?
Ive had a good search through the registry for other instances of the text '\Windows\' and haven't found anything that looks right.

Very nice piece of sofware BTW. Far less buggy than photo contacts which used to randomly lose my ringtone assignments.


----------



## Mort (Aug 5, 2005)

kev51773 said:
			
		

> Is there any way to change the location of the SMS tones?

Click to collapse



Not to my knowledge...
If there is any, it will probably change the location for all other notifications (i.e. alarms, AS (dis)connect, etc.), too.


----------



## kev51773 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats what I figured. Thanks anyway Mort.

If only there were some pocketpc way to make symbolic links like in Linux, then none of this stuff would be a problem.


----------



## b432291 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mort,

I am in USA and have a Audiovox 6601 (HTC?) using Sprint service.

Windows Mobile 2003 2nd edition.

I have tried 0.91 thru 0.93 of your program and it will not seem to identify last incoming call, but it does identify last incoming SMS.

0.91 & 0.92 show nothing for a last incoming call number, while 0.93 shows debugging info refered to in a previous post.

I have not set anything for the international/local codes on your setup screen, would this keep the incoming number from showing up in the last incoming call pick?

Ted


----------



## TraumaTiger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Tone only happens once*

Hi Mort

I had Mortring working great, apart from the contact refresh problem, but I put up with that.  However, I needed to hard reset my PDA due to some faulty software and now I can't get mortring to work consistently.  I set a tone for an SMS from a contact and when I get an SMS it plays the correct tone, but the 2nd SMS i get from them plays no sound at all.

Any ideas ?


----------



## TraumaTiger (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Mort

I know your program is free, and I appreciate that a lot, but the contact refresh problem is now a major problem as I have installed photo contacts which looks like it refreshes the contacts everytime I run it (even if I don't make changes).  This means that my sms and ringtone settings are reset on every soft reset of my PPC.

If you need any debug logs or settings, please let me know, or if you simply want to say "Tough, the program was free and works for most" then I'll have to accept it.

Hope you can help.
Daz


----------



## tahiti (Aug 12, 2005)

*+ troubleshooting ?*

Hi,

My settings is 00 for + an 0 for local code
My number in outlook is formatted like this +33 (01) xx xx xx xx
Phone application shows +331xxxxxxxx
but MortRing play unknow ring.
This number is the third in MortRing contact settings.
Have i missed something ?


----------



## omarabdallah (Aug 17, 2005)

Mort, thanks for this great program. It works very well on my XDA IIi.

Is it possible to hide the MortRing icon from the taskbar?

Practically, I just set ringtones once at installation and then have very little use for settings on a day-to-day basis. I am therefore interested in removing the icon from the Today screen taskbar so that the display looks less clogged.

I am thinking that for users who hide the icon, they can simply go back to the program file and tap it to display the settings screen in the rare event that they need to adjust settings.

What do you think?


----------



## Mort (Aug 25, 2005)

b432291 said:
			
		

> I have not set anything for the international/local codes on your setup screen, would this keep the incoming number from showing up in the last incoming call pick?

Click to collapse



It will if the number isn't transmitted exactly as it's listed in your contacts. I.e., if the transmitted number's +012345 and it's 112345 in your contacts, MortRing won't find it.
Otherwise it should work.
However, MortRing has just a few milliseconds to set the ringtone before the call app reads it. Due to this, if there are many contacts, it might be MortRing's too slow. Sadly, there's no way I know to work around that... (Well, MS documented some, but they don't work...)


----------



## Mort (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Tone only happens once*



			
				TraumaTiger said:
			
		

> I set a tone for an SMS from a contact and when I get an SMS it plays the correct tone, but the 2nd SMS i get from them plays no sound at all.
> Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, no. In theory, such a behaviour is impossible... 
Is the "recent SMS" shown correctly?

I think I don't get your "refresh problem" correctly. Could you please send a step by step list what you're doing and how the result differs from your expectations?
It doesn't matter to MortRing if anything is modified in the contacts database. It's only read on startup and if you select "Refresh contacts".
Maybe there's some problem with saving the ringtone assignments. Could you check the file date of contacts.dat in your MortRing directory after you modified something in the contacts ringtones?


----------



## Mort (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: + troubleshooting ?*



			
				tahiti said:
			
		

> My number in outlook is formatted like this +33 (01) xx xx xx xx

Click to collapse



I experienced a lot of troubles with numbers in this format (e.g. I couldn't send SMS to them), and I noticed most users use +33 (1) xx xx xx xx format, too. That's why I don't support this format anymore. It's impossible for it to know whether the first digit after the opening bracket is part of the city code or not. But maybe I'll make it an option...


----------



## Mort (Aug 25, 2005)

omarabdallah said:
			
		

> Is it possible to hide the MortRing icon from the taskbar?

Click to collapse



I'll have to check on that... I think it might not be that easy...


----------



## lordbater (Aug 25, 2005)

*Problem*

Hello Mort, Thanks for all your efforts.  I have a Audiovox PPC-6600.  All of my incomming calls are playing the ringtone for the *number supressed* category.  I suspect I may have something incorrect in the settings as my recent numbers log shows:
none4 - 260,3,04 - 256,5,24 - etc....
I am in the US and will likely never receive international calls, but I believe my settings should be as follows

011 for the international setting
and 1 for the predial digit setting.

When I dial a number that is not local to my city, I dial a 1 first, otherwise I just dial the normal 10 digits..

Can you help?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## b432291 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lordbater, make sure you have 0.93b (Mort's latest) - that gets rid of the debug info found in 0.93.

Mort, I'm still seeing nothing in the "Recent number" pick from the Mortring menu - even after I've just called the phone. I get idle.

Is there a way for Mortring to display the raw value of the number being given to it?

My hunch is that the US is dealing with incoming numbers a little different than Europe and it's confusing Mortring.

Are there any US (prefurrably Sprint) users that are sucessfull with Mortring?

Ted


----------



## lordbater (Aug 25, 2005)

Ted, thanks, you were right, I had inadvertently downloaded the non b revision.. 
Now to wait for a call. hah..

-a


----------



## JeromeMorrow (Aug 25, 2005)

This program it´s looks great, I ´ll try it soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Mort (Aug 26, 2005)

Update...
- SMS and ringtones can be (de)activated separately
- Alternative number search by using simply the last few digists (no country code troubles, but mix up people with same numbers and different predials)
- Option for +xx ( <local predial>xxx ) xxxxx number formatting
- If the shown sound for a contact is not directly assigned to the contact (i.e. retrieved by category), it's shown with "->"
- Removed "Idle" debug message
- Current SMS/ringtone is used if its emtpy for the fitting "*....*" category


----------



## guoper (Aug 27, 2005)

*Always play windows default ringtone*

i am using mortright 0.94 on o2 xda IIi
i have tried to assign ringtone to categories and contacts but when there is a incoming call, it keeps playing windows default ringtone. i have tried to reset the device but still does not work. any idea what's the problem?


----------



## Mort (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Always play windows default ringtone*



			
				guoper said:
			
		

> i am using mortright 0.94 on o2 xda IIi
> i have tried to assign ringtone to categories and contacts but when there is a incoming call, it keeps playing windows default ringtone. i have tried to reset the device but still does not work. any idea what's the problem?

Click to collapse



If the correct number and ringtone's displayed in "Recent calls" (MortRing menu), it just doesn't work on your device. If there are too many contacts (or maybe some devices/branding?), the system's call program reads the ringtone before MortRing modifies it.
Otherwise, maybe the number wasn't recognized correctly. Please check the settings.


----------



## guoper (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Always play windows default ringtone*



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> If the correct number and ringtone's displayed in "Recent calls" (MortRing menu), it just doesn't work on your device. If there are too many contacts (or maybe some devices/branding?), the system's call program reads the ringtone before MortRing modifies it.
> Otherwise, maybe the number wasn't recognized correctly. Please check the settings.

Click to collapse



it shows the correct number and ringtone in the "recent calls" but playing windows default ringtone


----------



## Mort (Aug 30, 2005)

Yet another beta... Now you can also add custom text filters for SMS sounds (i.e. set a special sound e.g. for SMS which contain the word "Important").


----------



## anevemkovacs (Sep 1, 2005)

*Try smsOrganizer!*

Download and Try smsOrganizer!

Full SMS Tone profiler applications!

You can set ringtone by contact/category/phone-number/content.

And fully Nokia style Profiles featured! (hierachy: Number, Contact, Category)

By the way, with this program you can use the followings functions too:
Tone, Reply, Forward, Store, Export, Backup, Hide, Encrypt

 8)  :lol:


----------



## Robson (Sep 2, 2005)

hi mort,

just dropping a line to say that i really like your prog! been keeping up to date with all your revisions / beta / etc. aside from the assigned ringtones per contact; i also like the sms tones that can be designated per person. in my case i travel a lot on business and my staff send sms's or call me directly. for sms what i did was make wav files saying "message from _____". that way i don't get confused with so many different tones. 

cheers mate
rob


----------



## Mort (Sep 2, 2005)

The new beta offers some bugfixes and minor improvements in the SMS filter dialog.

(Edit: wrong link)


----------



## sebi112 (Sep 3, 2005)

*beta link not working*

the link on your page to the mortringbeta does not work


----------



## Mort (Sep 3, 2005)

Oops, sorry. Fixed...


----------



## krysha (Sep 5, 2005)

*feature ideas*

Hi Mort,
I cannot imagine life without mortring , it works great...and I have few ideas to make it even better 

see if you'll also like them:

* custom volume - absolute and/or relative (ideally with some conditions based on current volume)
* repeat sms sound - like "repeat each X sec/min but at most Y times"
* vibration on/off - or even fully customize ring/vibration like here
* profiles - well, that's maybe too much, but it would be great (+ possibility to set profile from command line so you can synchronise it with pocketzenphone)


----------



## Bubisch (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: feature ideas*



			
				krysha said:
			
		

> Hi Mort,
> I cannot imagine life without mortring , it works great...and I have few ideas to make it even better
> 
> see if you'll also like them:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, thats a great Idea - Mort, please tell us if this is possible - be glad you got us, you'allways have something to do!  8)


----------



## MTL (Sep 6, 2005)

*Soft reset problem with Mortring*

Hi!

Mortring 0.96 on Motorola Mpx, Windows Mobile for Pocket PC 2003 Phone Edition SE (Second Edition). 
After every soft reset the configuration panel for Mortring comes up. It is empty, no settings remembered. And it does not go away until select what I need and press OK. 
Any way to make Mortring remember the settings and restart silently after soft resets?!

Thanks!


----------



## Mort (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Soft reset problem with Mortring*



			
				MTL said:
			
		

> Any way to make Mortring remember the settings and restart silently after soft resets?!

Click to collapse



Usually, simply pressing OK should do the trick. The values are saved the moment the dialog is closed. It seems your registry's a bit corrupt. You could check with a registry editor whether the settings are saved correctly in HKCU\Software\Mort\MortRing\Settings


----------



## gregkovacs (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a Samsung i730 (with Verizon), and it uses WM 2003 2nd edition... and since I installed MortRing (.94) my phone has been more unstable.  And today for example, when someone called it froze up when I selected ignore.  

Also, like the last post, whenever I do a soft reset I get the config screen, and I have to select ok to continue booting... any ideas?


----------



## MTL (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Soft reset problem with Mortring*



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> MTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



CheckDigits: 6
Enhanced: 0
IntPreDial:
LocalAgain:0
LocPreDial:
RingActive: 1
SmsActive: 1

Uninstalled, reinstalled. The problem remains: the registry looks like above when MortRing is running, but if I restart the machine, the settings screen comes on again, empty. I have to select the Rings and SMS again, otherwise the two last values in the registry become zeroes again.

Strange...


----------



## aatea (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Mort, I'm trying with the latest application from you, i had used mortting before but it did not worked, but now my Rom is upgraded to V 14, i hope it will work in my XDA IIs


----------



## krysha (Sep 8, 2005)

After  ROM&Radio upgrade on my Magician I have same problem as MTL - it saves to registry all settings, but after SR (or just quit MortRing and run it again) it asks for settings


----------



## Mort (Sep 9, 2005)

Pleasy try if this helps against the settings problem.

I can't do anything about gregkovacs' problem. I'm just using default interfaces, but it seems the manufacturers don't care about them. As long as the default phone app works, it's fine, if the interface is buggy, the can say it's the fault of the one who's using it...


----------



## krysha (Sep 9, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> Pleasy try if this helps against the settings problem

Click to collapse



yes! now it's working   Thanks for fixing


----------



## MTL (Sep 9, 2005)

Mort, thanks!!!   


			
				Mort said:
			
		

> Please try if this helps against the settings problem.

Click to collapse



Version 0.97 works! The restart goes smoothly, MortRing appears in the tray area, the settings are remembered, no settings screens jump up.  :!: 

What have you changed, if it is not a secret? I mean, was it actually programming, or I could have done it myself by altering the registry or config files?  :?

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## PRTEQ (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Mort, what a great program... I have the Photo Contact and I'm trying to remove it because the mort ring works beter. But I can remove it. I went to the add remove prog., deleted from everywhere but still appeare the program icon. Any susgestion?

Also I had download the MortSaver and MortRunner but I don't understand what they do.Please advise.

Do you have a list of all your programs?


----------



## PRTEQ (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't istall the 0.97 it says that is not a pocket pc program. What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Mort (Sep 9, 2005)

MTL said:
			
		

> What have you changed, if it is not a secret? I mean, was it actually programming, or I could have done it myself by altering the registry or config files?  :?

Click to collapse



Something in-between...
I only checked whether the predials were entered, because they were necessary with the older versions, where only the "extended" check was possible. Now I check them only if the extended check is chosen and also display a message if they're missing when the dialog is closed.



			
				PRTEQ said:
			
		

> I have the Photo Contact and I'm trying to remove it because the mort ring works beter. But I can remove it. I went to the add remove prog., deleted from everywhere but still appeare the program icon. Any susgestion?

Click to collapse



If you mean how to remove PhotoContact - sorry, no clue. But I think there should be some help in this forum...
If you want to remove MortRing, the remove programs tool from Windows should work, maybe you need to exit with the tray icon first.



> Also I had download the MortSaver and MortRunner but I don't understand what they do.Please advise.

Click to collapse



MortSaver's either a screen saver (display off) with button lock or a tool to avoid accidental power on (or both), depending on the settings. You should first check the "MortSaver options".
MortRunner's a batch language, similar to BAT files in DOS or shell scripts in unix. It's focus is to run and remote control other programs, so there's not much GUI and file handling available.



> Do you have a list of all your programs?

Click to collapse



Currently not in English. After some server troubles I had and still have to redo my page (well, I wanted to convert it from 10 year old perl scripts to a modern CMS anyway some day...). Since I want to release several new versions of my programs soon (*), I'll fill my page one by one, hopefully having most of the PPC area filled until the end of this month.

*:
MortSaver 2.0: It's been in beta state for much too long
MortButtons 2.21: A small bugfix, and some speed improvement
MortRing 1.0: I think it's quite stable now, hope to have it in a releasable state soon
MortRunner 3.0: The latest beta's very stable and has lots of major improvements, like variables and subroutines.
MortPlayer 3.3: Well, this might take a bit longer. I did some changes for speed improvement, but they're a bit risky (multithreading's always a good chance to shoot yourself...). However, the current developer version seems to be quite stable, and I think there needs to be some prove of live, so if there are no troubles with the next beta version, I'll do a release before implementing new features (planned: user definable actions for long button presses, improved alarm clock, easy skin change with selection dialog, maybe CUE support).
Well, that's also a complete list of my current programs...


----------



## PRTEQ (Sep 9, 2005)

No I want to remove the Phone Contact not yours. 
I thougth tha MortRunner was to improve tha voice comand program but I don't know how to use it.
 What is your webpage?


----------



## Mort (Sep 9, 2005)

PRTEQ said:
			
		

> I can't istall the 0.97 it says that is not a pocket pc program. What I'm doing wrong?

Click to collapse



It's a setup program for the desktop, i.e. you have to execute it there. It'll be installed by ActiveSync then.

I don't know about VoiceCommand. I think it might be handy to run MortRunner scripts with VoiceCommand (e.g. to "Click" on the message icon or enter recipients in a new message), but there's no direct connection. But I found MortRunner's often used in combination with other programs like PhoneAlarm, PocketZenPhone, GoFast (tool for MN|5), and such.
My page's www.sto-helit.de, but the English part's still "very basic" currently. (Well, at least the download section works...)


----------



## MTL (Sep 9, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> MTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Aaargh!... I thought it might've had something to do with those settings, but got lazy and did not check. Thanks for making it easier!


----------



## MTL (Sep 10, 2005)

*Suggestion/Request*

Dear Mort,

If possible, a CAB file would be great to have. To carry around on a flash card and be able to reinstall in case of emergency.


----------



## PRTEQ (Sep 11, 2005)

hi. the only way to use a song as a ringtone is puting it in the windows/rings file? because it take to much memory space. or maybe some of you know how to cut a song and copy only 30 seconds of the son in the windows/rings file, is that possible ?

Please advise.


----------



## GerooTech (Sep 11, 2005)

*Choosing a ringtone*

i am wondering why, when i am trying to choose a ring toon for an account or a group it lists all files in the windows directory, but if i am choosing a ringtoon for sms it is only display the supported files.


----------



## bulalo (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Mort,

MortRing is GREAT! Thanks for the great program.  Might I suggest one feature?

a) photo contacts (both for incoming/outgoing calls and sms) - so that i can totally disable this bloody buggy caller id which came with my 02 mini. the only reason i still use it is its photo-contact feature (which supports animated gifs, btw)

Hope that it's not too much of a task. But no worries, MortRing in itself is a wonderful add-on! 

Cheers and more power!


----------



## Mort (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, combined answers again... 
(Most of them will be in the FAQ I've planned anyway...)

- A CAB file will come, but as long as MortRing's in beta state, it's a bit annoying to create and upload both variations every time...

- The ringtone directory can be changed with a registry entry. I currently don't know it my mind, but it's been mentioned multiple times in this thread, so it shouldn't be too hard to find. However, you shouldn't place it on storage card, since there's a high risk it's not accessable if the device's powered on by an incoming call (that's also why I don't add this feature to MortRing - it's just too risky for unexperienced users...).

- The supported file types for SMS signals are equal on every PE PPC I know, but the ones for ringtones aren't. That's why I show all files in the ringtone directory (so the supported types are available in any case), but all only the supported for SMS.

- Sorry, any enhancement to the phone popup (like photo contacts) isn't possible, because I don't replace the default ring application but only set the ringtone in time to replace it.


----------



## MTL (Sep 12, 2005)

Mort said:
			
		

> Well, combined answers again...
> (Most of them will be in the FAQ I've planned anyway...)
> - A CAB file will come, but as long as MortRing's in beta state, it's a bit annoying to create and upload both variations every time...

Click to collapse



Thanks Mort! The applauding crowds roar in excitement ...


----------



## nmt1978 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello

I found  that MortRing cause crashs with Call SMS Blocker (CSB -  a freeware). When both of them are active, the CSB works only 1st time after it start. From 2nd time, it will not work until a restart

Could you please try to find the solution. CSB can be found in xda-developer too

Thank much
Tuan


----------



## bnycastro (Sep 21, 2005)

PRTEQ said:
			
		

> hi. the only way to use a song as a ringtone is puting it in the windows/rings file? because it take to much memory space. or maybe some of you know how to cut a song and copy only 30 seconds of the son in the windows/rings file, is that possible ?
> 
> Please advise.

Click to collapse



hi!

mortring supports the REG hack for Ringtones
--

Ringtone Hack:				
Go to *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring\*
Under *Directory* change it into *\Storage\Rings*[or sny folder you want but the storage works best imo]

--
yes you can cut songs to 30 secs to save space. try mp3 direct cut (freeware) you can also convert them to wma to save more space.


----------



## Blerk_666 (Sep 23, 2005)

When i use MortRing i have a problem with my GPRS connection. After a soft reset i can make connection with GPRS. But the second time it doesn't connect anymore util a soft reset. When i remove MortRing my GPRS works fine. Anyone a idee?


Perhaps an idee for a new version to block callergroups.


----------



## Putra (Sep 24, 2005)

*Working on WM5.0?*

First of all, I have to say this is a GREAT program! It's a MUST-HAVE for all xda owners! & Thanx for making it FREE, Mort!

I had it on 2003SE, and it was working great. Sometimes I'd get the incorrect tone when somebody calls. But I discovered that if you exit the program, and restart it, and then refresh contacts, this will solve the problem. I remember ages ago when I used PhoneExt (on 2003), I had a similar problem, and solved it in this way too. It seems that the OS wants this kinds of programs to be loaded last (maybe?).

I recently upgraded to WM5.0, and I'm using Mortring 0.97, but I can't get it to work. The Windows Default tone keeps sounding, even though I have assigned a diff tone under the Sounds & Notifications. Have anyone got it working on WM5.0 (specifically 1.60C)? 

Even tho WM5.0 allows individual ringtones in the contacts, it does not allow for indiv SMS tones... which is why MortRing is so great! Plus the fact that you can assign it to categories instead of painstakingly assigning it to each contact.


----------



## GermZ (Sep 27, 2005)

*help... sry there... i'm new at tis*

hiz there... i was surfing ppcsg and came across ur s/w.. it looks gre8 hwever i've gt a problem... which is when i already set the sms ringtone and when the msg actually came, i open it up and it still keeps on playing... is there anyway to make it stop playing the music when i open the msg ? any help rendered will be appreciated.. once again cool software there mort =)


----------



## Putra (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Working on WM5.0?*



			
				Putra said:
			
		

> I recently upgraded to WM5.0, and I'm using Mortring 0.97, but I can't get it to work. The Windows Default tone keeps sounding, even though I have assigned a diff tone under the Sounds & Notifications. Have anyone got it working on WM5.0 (specifically 1.60C)?

Click to collapse



Got it working on WM2005 1.6C. Installed it in device, instead of ramdisk, did a few other tweaks (can't remember what..) and voila, my beloved Mortring is back!


----------



## carphead (Oct 18, 2005)

Any Ideas what tweaks you did to fix Mortrings?  I'm really really missing this feature since upgrading from a SPV C500 with SMS Notify.

Ringo just didn't cut it for me.


----------



## Putra (Oct 22, 2005)

*Not working again *

   

After trying out many different applications (installing & uninstalling), my XDA2 was starting to get slow & act wierd. So I decided to do a full hard-reset.

After that, I could not get mortring to work anymore..    . I even installed it on a clean system (installed immed after the hard reset). But everytime, I get the default ringing tone. When I click the recent number under mortring, it shows the correct number (and name) and even the correct wav file. But the sound that comes out is the default tone.

My sms tones are correct, however. So I got a half-working Mortring. It works for the incoming sms, but not for the ringtones.

Can anybody who has Mortring working be kind enough to list what is listed in these registry keys:

HKCU\ControlPanel\Sounds\ringtone0
HKCU\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring

*UPDATE* 
  It's Working again!!    

I was tinkering around in the registry over the weekend; and re-discovered the change that I made to make it work. :idea:  :idea:

I had initially set my ring directory to /windows/ring. Apparently, WM5.0 doesn't like that. With this setting, if u go to notifications and try to set the ringer to jig.wma or the others, u will not be able to do so. In fact, u can no longer exit from this window. If you have added your own files, it will allow u to select them, but would not remember them. Therefore, the default ringer always come on.

So, I changed the directory back to /windows/ and voila! it works. The drawback is that when you select the ringer tones under Mortring, it lists the entire /windows directory. It's quite a pain to have to choose from the hundreds of files.

(I am almost certain I had tried this before I posted my previous thread, but at that time, it didn't work... maybe I made a mistake somewhere)

To MORT: is there anyway you can change the prog so it only looks for .wav, or .wma, or mp3 files in the /windows directory? Just like for the SMS tones.


----------



## nof8 (Oct 26, 2005)

*MortRing 0.97 forgets all ringtones after softreset*

Hi.
On my T-Mobile MDA Compact with Windows 2003 SE after softreset MortRing 0.97 forgets all ringtones I've selected.
What should I do/check?
(I tried to exit MortRing and start it again before softreset to ensure it had a chance to save all settings. It didn't help)


----------



## desmofan (Oct 30, 2005)

*Don't see any ringtones to assign*

I've installed teh altest version of mortring, ver. .97, and when I try to assign ringtones, teh list of available tones is empty.  Any ideas?


----------



## saifias (Nov 6, 2005)

*strange problem*

hi mort,

donno if this has been discussed before. i am usin a mini & mortring seems to forget the specific ringtones that i have assigned by contacts everytime the program is restarted. note that my default ringtone folder is also unchanged ... eg. windows/rings. i am not sure wats goin wrong. any clues?

cheers ...


----------



## zagamuffin (Nov 12, 2005)

hi mort ,

The s/w above sounds great by the sounds of the other replys.
Please understand i am only fairly competant with my xda2 but wil try anything once.I cant get this to install or cant find it if it is installed...lol
you mentioned aicon bar whick i dont seem to have and my screen looks nothing like your in the pics.

rob


----------



## TraumaTiger (Nov 23, 2005)

*Wm2005 Version ?*

Hi Mort

I've just upgraed to the Universal running WM2005 and Mortring lists all the files in the windows directory as the registry is set to \windows

However, in WM2005 ringtones are also picked up from My Documents on the storage card without changing the registry.

Any chance of an update to support WM2005.

Thanks


----------



## bartito (Dec 1, 2005)

*problems saving / restoring information*

Hello, 
I'm using MortRing 0.97 on my QTEK-S100 and I have two problems.

1st.)

If I assign a ringtone to a contact and later I assign a ringtone to the contact category, the contact ringtone is reassigned to the new category ring.

In my opinion the ringtone of the contact is prioritary more than category ringtone and overwrite is not correct.

2nd.) 

If I assign ringtones, the mortring soft creates two files at the install directory: "contacts" and "categories".

If I assign a ringtone to any contacts or categories, and later I select the exit option on the main menu, or I executes a soft reset, 
and later I executes the mortring software (automatically from the windows start menu or manually from the install directory), and I select the contacts or categories option from the menu (to assign a new ringtone, for example), when I exit from the mortring contacts menu or categories menu, the software set the size of these files to zero and the previously assigned ring's are unset.

I have detected when I open the contact (or categories) menu option after a reset (by a soft reset or an normal exit) the previously assigned rings are prefixed with "->". This rings are unset when I exit from the rings assignation menu. 


I'm confussed 


Thank's


----------



## Timewarp (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Always play windows default ringtone*



			
				Mort said:
			
		

> guoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I had this problem when ringtones were on my storage card in a subfolder. I moved them out of the subfolder, and set the default ringtone location to use the root of the storage card. Things seem to be working fine now.  8) 

I'll see if it stays that way.

Btw, a great program, Mort. Very well written, and has great features.


----------



## Kostia (Dec 20, 2005)

Help me...

I installed mortring (latest version) but always Default Ringtone is played!
I only changed the ringtone for a single contact, but when this contact call me the default ringtone is played... I haven't changed the default path, and the ringtone I select is visible under Setting -> Phone

Anyone can help me?
I am in Italy, Vodafone

Thanks


----------



## sdmoviez (Jan 1, 2006)

please help!
i'm using 0.97 and after assigning ringtones to my contact, it work fine.
But when i press Refresh Contacts, all the ringtones disappear. (Which need to be assigned again). My question is: how can you save these settings?


----------



## bartito (Jan 3, 2006)

sdmoviez said:
			
		

> please help!
> i'm using 0.97 and after assigning ringtones to my contact, it work fine.
> But when i press Refresh Contacts, all the ringtones disappear. (Which need to be assigned again). My question is: how can you save these settings?

Click to collapse



sdmoviez, this is my problem also


----------



## sdmoviez (Jan 3, 2006)

bartito said:
			
		

> sdmoviez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



bartito, i found out that only mp3 files work with MortRing. When you try to assign .wav file, it will not save it.


----------



## farbird (Jan 11, 2006)

installed on my wm5 dopod 818 and the ringtones are not working properly...
it kept defaulting to ringing only one ringtone despite from different categories.

any updates soon ? mort?


----------



## Putra (Jan 11, 2006)

farbird said:
			
		

> installed on my wm5 dopod 818 and the ringtones are not working properly...
> it kept defaulting to ringing only one ringtone despite from different categories.
> 
> any updates soon ? mort?

Click to collapse



Yes, Mortring 0.97 does not yet work on the Dopod 818 pro. I too have just recently upgraded to the Dopod from Xda2, and to my dismay, Mortring does not work. Strange, as my old Xda2 was also running WM5.0 (Buzz's 1.6C). When there's an incoming call, the tone set under *number supressed* is always played. When I click recent number under Mortring, it shows "unknown" even though it is clearly in my contacts.

SMS tones work fine, though... 

Missing this handy little utility. Too lazy to assign individual ring tones for each of my contacts. I use Mortring to assign ringtones to categories which is not an option under WM5.0


----------



## farbird (Jan 11, 2006)

i got the same symptoms as u.

when using mortring on dopod818, the number suppressed ringtone always play no matter which category..

and when u click last call from mortring settings, it says number unknown..


----------



## bnycastro (Jan 13, 2006)

hopefully mort makes this app wm5.0 compatible I miss mortring's functionality as well  best of luck to mort!


----------



## a771la (Jan 13, 2006)

there isn't a program like this to add a picture for sms incoming?


----------



## bnycastro (Jan 14, 2006)

a771la said:
			
		

> there isn't a program like this to add a picture for sms incoming?

Click to collapse



what OS are you using? if you are on WM5.0 outlook can do this for you.


----------



## a771la (Jan 14, 2006)

wm2003se   

wm2005 has still too much bug


----------



## bnycastro (Jan 14, 2006)

I see. Anyway so far I've only seen apps that use images for caller id and changing tones nothing yet for sms id.


----------



## bulalo (Jan 19, 2006)

bnycastro said:
			
		

> I see. Anyway so far I've only seen apps that use images for caller id and changing tones nothing yet for sms id.

Click to collapse



InfoSharp does the trick... sms images and sms filtering, etc.


----------



## farbird (Jan 27, 2006)

upz for wm5 version


----------



## farbird (Jan 30, 2006)

any alternatives.. to this mortring?

guess waiting is a no brainer here...


----------



## Timewarp (Feb 9, 2006)

Kostia said:
			
		

> Help me...
> 
> I installed mortring (latest version) but always Default Ringtone is played!
> I only changed the ringtone for a single contact, but when this contact call me the default ringtone is played... I haven't changed the default path, and the ringtone I select is visible under Setting -> Phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any way to change the ring tone that Windows Mobile reverts to? It always plays that awful Windows Default.wav even though I've tried pointing the DefaultRing registry value to a different file.

I suppose I could always copy over the file...


----------



## Timewarp (Feb 13, 2006)

Timewarp said:
			
		

> Kostia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Ah - I've managed it now. I think I had to change it to be another WAV file instead of a WMA.


----------



## Tin Tin (Mar 1, 2006)

*Need Help*

Mort,

I downloaded the latest version.  I have the iPAQ 6515 w/ T-Mobile.  Windows SE.  I can select contacts & ringers, but when they call it plays the ringer I have selected under the PHONE Menu.  I've soft reset the device & still nothing.  Am I missing Something???

Tin Tin


----------



## Timewarp (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need Help*



			
				Tin Tin said:
			
		

> Mort,
> 
> I downloaded the latest version.  I have the iPAQ 6515 w/ T-Mobile.  Windows SE.  I can select contacts & ringers, but when they call it plays the ringer I have selected under the PHONE Menu.  I've soft reset the device & still nothing.  Am I missing Something???
> 
> Tin Tin

Click to collapse



What does the Last Call option say? Does it give the name of the ring it should have played?


----------



## Tin Tin (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need Help*



			
				Timewarp said:
			
		

> What does the Last Call option say? Does it give the name of the ring it should have played?

Click to collapse



The Recent Call Shows "unknown"


----------



## Timewarp (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need Help*



			
				Tin Tin said:
			
		

> Timewarp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



It's probably something to do with Settings. Check you have *simple number check* selected.


----------



## Tin Tin (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need Help*



			
				Timewarp said:
			
		

> It's probably something to do with Settings. Check you have *simple number check* selected.

Click to collapse



It is selected w/ Check Last 6 Digits.

Any ideas???


----------



## Timewarp (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need Help*



			
				Tin Tin said:
			
		

> Timewarp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Very odd. I'm not sure what could be wrong.


----------



## farbird (Mar 3, 2006)

did mort give up on this already?


----------



## Tin Tin (Mar 3, 2006)

farbird said:
			
		

> did mort give up on this already?

Click to collapse



Never heard from him.


----------



## Putra (Mar 6, 2006)

**

Yes, I think Mort gave up on this project... it's a pity 'cos it's an awesome prog under 2003SE. 

On Dopod 818 pro (WM50), my sms tones work under the categories I assigned. But the ring tones do not. So I installed MS voice command that will announce the incoming call.... sort of a work around.


----------



## hatamata (Mar 9, 2006)

Mort, I just found out about ur program, after reading all 10 pages in this thread  , I installed your 97 version, it is marvels my friend, it is working perfectly on my i-mate with no problems.
I owe you a lot for this one, please keep making all of us happy with more superb works of yours.


----------



## inquartata (Apr 23, 2006)

*Beep sound/ Vibration*

I've been using MortRing for about a week now and it was working fine. Two days ago it suddenly stopped playing the ringtones! Instead of playing a ring (mp3, wav, wma) it plays a short "tap" sound and vibrates, just like it would be in silent mode! If I exit MortRing everything works fine and i am not in silent mode so what's wrong?! It's like I'm missing something...

Anybody else encountered this problem? 

-Inq


----------



## MVS (Jun 22, 2006)

*MortRing modify SMS sounds?*

Been using MortRing forever, Previously on my BlueAngel, now on a Wizard. I love it, it works well and my only complaint up til now about it is that it seems to read EVERY file from the windows directory as a possible sound file rather than JUST sound files... No big deal. I can find my own filenames


However, I have stared using MMS as well as SMS msgs on my phone. And while MortRing handles the SMS messages... It doesnt modify sound for MMS messages. Most likely, I am assuing due to the fact that the the MMS application in the default TMo rom for the wizard is actually a third party app, but it would still be great if it handle it.

That aside.. thanks for the app, and good job...

MVS


----------



## -V-O-Y-A-G-E-R- (Jun 24, 2006)

Mort said:
			
		

> alkandery75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## -V-O-Y-A-G-E-R- (Jun 25, 2006)

Mort said:
			
		

> > - Include all rings under Windows folder and sub folders cause there is no need to copy all tones in /Windows to /Windows/Rings...
> > - The ability to set Tones in Storage Card.
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I have a problem with changing default path. I do change it to Windows\Rings and paste some wav file there, soft reset the device, but Mort still cannot see that file of mine. It keeps displaying all wav files located in \Windows without that one in \Windows\Rings. Moreover..if I changed the default path..why there are any files outside \Windows\Rings shown?


----------



## -V-O-Y-A-G-E-R- (Jun 26, 2006)

I think that flashing O2's ROM v2.21 this problem has disappeared. now I can see a sound file that's in My Music. Was I supposed to see it if it's on that location (or any other than the default \Windows or \Windows\Rings)?


----------



## cobra25 (Aug 9, 2006)

using my original QTEK S200 rom..

Before making any changes I was able to do the following:

For the standard ringtone of the phone I could choose any file in either the /windows/rings or the /storage card/ 

In contacts I could assign specific ringtones to contacts but it could only see the files in the /windows/rings directory.

- After installing mortring the same things applied, only mortring could only see the items in the windows/rings directory.

- After changing the directory in the registry to /storage card/ mortring can now see all files in the /storage card/ directory, but I can't select any ringtones when I go in the the option for the phone.


----------



## rockas (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi there,

ive a Qtek 9100 with wm5
the mortring always plays the default ring, no matter the rings assigned to the categories.
i changed to Electric Pocket Ringo but the button to mute ringtone doesnt work.

is there anyway to put mortring working fine?

Thanks.


----------



## Mort (Nov 23, 2006)

After a long time, finally a new update...

What's new:
- WM5 support - at least it works fine on my Asus P525 with phoneAlarm...
- Option to play WAV files for SMS alerts or on incoming calls by MortRing. This allows e.g. to play a custom SMS signal, while phoneAlarm is set to "<silent>" and repeated vibrate, or to play a WAV with the callers name during the (silent) intro of the system's ring tone
- Execute programs in SMS filter


----------



## deadmetal (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome back mort! Its been awhile since we last heard from you.


Great news on the updated mortring


----------



## Putra (Nov 24, 2006)

Mort said:


> After a long time, finally a new update...
> 
> What's new:
> - WM5 support - at least it works fine on my Asus P525 with phoneAlarm...
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW!!! You're back, and with an updated version for us to try too! Great to have you back! Your prog has always been indispensible to me in all the numerous upgrades I've made...


----------



## Putra (Nov 25, 2006)

Mort, 

Somehow on my device (Prophet using the Qtek S200 ROM), the incoming call tone does not work. When I tap recent number, it shows (unknown), and the tone I set for *number supressed* plays even though the caller is in my contacts list. Tried both simple number check and enhanced number check. 

What am I doing wrong? I've put the rings in my \windows\rings folder. And in my reg, under HKCU\ControlPanel\SoundCategories\Ring, the directory is set as \windows.

Also, I can't play the tones from within Mort. Clicking play does not give any sound for wav files. For MP3 files, it opens windows media and gives the error: The system cannot find the file specified. 

What does play sounds internally do? Checking or unchecking it does not seem to make a difference.


----------



## Mort (Nov 27, 2006)

Putra said:


> Somehow on my device (Prophet using the Qtek S200 ROM), the incoming call tone does not work. When I tap recent number, it shows (unknown), and the tone I set for *number supressed* plays even though the caller is in my contacts list. Tried both simple number check and enhanced number check.

Click to collapse



If there's nothing in front of "(unknown)", the system doesn't pass the number of the incoming call. Either it's supressed by the caller, or there's a bug in the implementation of the device's telephone API.



> Also, I can't play the tones from within Mort. Clicking play does not give any sound for wav files. For MP3 files, it opens windows media and gives the error: The system cannot find the file specified.

Click to collapse



There's a small error when I create the file with path (forgot the \ in between...). The error's only in preview, incoming calls or SMS should work fine though.



> What does play sounds internally do? Checking or unchecking it does not seem to make a difference.

Click to collapse



If checked, MortRing plays the sound itself. This works only for WAV files (at least on most devices) and  "program notifications" must be checked in Sounds & Notifications. In this case, the system's handling is not modified, so the MortRing sound and the system sound might be played at the same time. This allows e.g. to configure phoneAlarm so it handles vibration and LED according to the profile, but doesn't play any (fixed) sound - that's done by MortRing. Or you could play the callers name while a MIDI file is playing...


----------



## Putra (Nov 28, 2006)

Mort said:


> If there's nothing in front of "(unknown)", the system doesn't pass the number of the incoming call. Either it's supressed by the caller, or there's a bug in the implementation of the device's telephone API.

Click to collapse



The prob should be with a bug in the device's API as all numbers are listed as "unknown". Is this device specific? Because if I remember correctly, your (old) prog works fine on my Xda2 running WM5.0. But it has never worked for the ringtones for my Prophet. The sms tones, however, are working fine.


----------



## datruth (Dec 1, 2006)

*Random Ringtone*

Mort your app is great. Have you ever thought of adding random ringtones to contacts or SMS's.


----------



## Mister B (Dec 1, 2006)

GPRS CONFLICT

Mort, I have a HTC Magician (WM2003SE) & a HTC Prophet (WM5) I have tried mort ring on both these devices, the playing of the ringtones is fine but I have a GPRS connection failure problem on both devices the same as the old conflict problem with the original bundled caller ID software. I have even tried your latest release for WM5 & I still have the same problem.
As soon as I remove Mortring the GPRS is working fine.
Any ideas ?
Is anyone else suffering from this !

Many thanks.


----------



## Putra (Dec 4, 2006)

Mister B said:


> GPRS CONFLICT
> 
> Mort, I have a HTC Magician (WM2003SE) & a HTC Prophet (WM5) I have tried mort ring on both these devices, the playing of the ringtones is fine but I have a GPRS connection failure problem on both devices the same as the old conflict problem with the original bundled caller ID software. I have even tried your latest release for WM5 & I still have the same problem.
> As soon as I remove Mortring the GPRS is working fine.
> ...

Click to collapse




Which ROM do you have running on your Prophet? I can't get Mortring to play the ringtones (sms is ok), but I don't have a prob with GPRS.

I'm running 2.20.7.34 OS, btw


----------



## Mister B (Dec 4, 2006)

Putra said:


> Which ROM do you have running on your Prophet? I can't get Mortring to play the ringtones (sms is ok), but I don't have a prob with GPRS.
> 
> I'm running 2.20.7.34 OS, btw

Click to collapse




I'm running 2.10.1.22 WWE

I have yet to find someone else with the GPRS problem, strange as I have this problem on both my PDA's !


----------



## jarodlkp (Dec 11, 2006)

TQVM for the software uploaded.


----------



## lanceiro (Dec 18, 2006)

*MortRing*

Hi !
Sorry my poor english.
I have:
Cingular 8125 with PhoneAlarm.
I install MortRing , last version, my mp3's is in the folder windows\Rings
I have read this post , but i cant find a solution.
My MortRing no play the ring assigned in the program>
Can you help me?


----------



## DrMartens (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello Mort,

Its been 3 months after I hard reset my phoe. ANd now, I downloaded new version to install it to my phone but After I installed the latest version of Mortring I can run the application. When I click the icon in system tray nothing's happened..


----------



## baloghpeter (Dec 21, 2006)

*smsOrganizer v2.01 for WM2005*

smsOrganizer v2.01 for WM2005 is avaiable now!! 

http://www.zedsoft.net


----------



## anevemkovacs (Dec 26, 2006)

*smsOrganizer for WM2005 is avaiable now!*

smsOrganizer for WM2005 is avaiable now!


----------



## Numberz (Dec 31, 2006)

*smsorganizer*

does any1 know how this guy makes his program send u a msg telling to the d/l the latest version when you try using the program? 

ie i went to start smsorganizer today, and it doesnt start, but comes up with a pop up asking to check the website for the latest version...

how does anevemkovacs get the program to do that ? 

does he have access to control the program even though i haven't been online for months...


----------



## amf (Jan 1, 2007)

I just came across this thread. Is this at the same league and functionality as Ringo and mRing (except for being freeware)? Will it work with TyTn? I am currently using Ringo and I am reluctant to try mortring because it may mess up my Ringo settings. Thanks!


----------



## taguapire (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

I have a question, How deal others program, like RinGO Pro, with changing sounds to each contact or event?. I mean, MortRing deals with it changing dinamicly the WindowsCE registers to get sound changed.

Using this method MortRing get stuck when more than houndred contacts must be processed by it. I don't know if RinGO Pro have this limitation but I care about the most optimal algorithm and/or way for change sounds.

Someone knows if MortRing and RinGO Pro are compatible with Palm SMS threaded program?.

Best Regards,

Taguapire.


----------



## amf (Jan 2, 2007)

Ringo is compatible with the Palm messaging app. I'm using both on my TyTn.


----------



## sankyutech (Jan 8, 2007)

*applications to set password for sms*

any applications to set password for open n read sms function?i don want anybody read my sms..


----------



## V J (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello,

Just tried the MortRing application, and it is a nice application.

An interesting feature would be to allow for multiple profiles with different ringtone setups. Suppose 2 categories (A and B), and a couple of ringtones (including silent). It would be convenient to set:
profile1: A => ring1, B => ring2
profile2: A => ring1, B => silent
...
and then be able to switch easily between the profiles (this would allow for a easily customizable call filter).

I am quite used to such a functionality from my previous phone (Nokia), where I had profiles for work (only calls from work-related numbers), family, night (no sms, limited filter). 

Jörg


----------



## taguapire (Jan 8, 2007)

*Changing Algorithm?*

Hi Mort,

Why not change your dynamic chages to the register based algorithm by use each contact ring field?. I mean, you are having some problems with cuantity of contacts and performance of the app.

Regards,

Taguapire.


----------



## Mort (Jan 9, 2007)

sankyutech said:


> any applications to set password for open n read sms function?i don want anybody read my sms..

Click to collapse



Sorry, no way. PPCs aren't designed for that. Everybody can start messaging.exe or access the contact and message databases with any other program.


----------



## Mort (Jan 9, 2007)

V J said:


> An interesting feature would be to allow for multiple profiles with different ringtone setups. Suppose 2 categories (A and B), and a couple of ringtones (including silent).

Click to collapse



Maybe in a later version, currently nothing like that is planned.


----------



## Mort (Jan 9, 2007)

taguapire said:


> Why not change your dynamic chages to the register based algorithm by use each contact ring field?.

Click to collapse



Because there's no way to access that field with EVC4. I'd have to update to DeveloperStudio to do that, but that would cost some money, cause a lot of work for migration, and bring incompatibility with systems older than WM5.


----------



## Mort (Jan 9, 2007)

DrMartens said:


> Its been 3 months after I hard reset my phoe. ANd now, I downloaded new version to install it to my phone but After I installed the latest version of Mortring I can run the application. When I click the icon in system tray nothing's happened..

Click to collapse



Oops, almost missed that one... sorry...
Well, I'm sorry, I've absolutely no idea how this could happen. There weren't any changes regarding the tray menu. Only some extensions when a call or SMS comes in.


----------



## thk (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, this is just what I'm looking for - For Smartphone WM5.0 though...


----------



## taguapire (Jan 9, 2007)

*Algorithms*



Mort said:


> Oops, almost missed that one... sorry...
> Well, I'm sorry, I've absolutely no idea how this could happen. There weren't any changes regarding the tray menu. Only some extensions when a call or SMS comes in.

Click to collapse



I understand. Not so simple.

Regards,

Taguapire.


----------



## V J (Jan 10, 2007)

Mort said:


> Maybe in a later version, currently nothing like that is planned.

Click to collapse



No problem, keep up the good work (and keep having fun doing so ).


Jörg


----------



## Sian (Jan 12, 2007)

*not working well for sms*

i'm using Mortring in my Dopod D810 (Trinity). Set a contact to play a specific sound when a sms arrived from the said contact. 

but when a sms arrived, the sound file will be played (together with the profile sound set under PhoneAlarm) and then, the WMP 10 will be activated and an error message saying something about the path not valid blah blah blah.. any idea why or what have i done wrong?? 

also, just to clarify, i can only select the sound files found in Window, right? cos' i moved the file to 'My Documents' and it is not displayed in the list for selection.


----------



## Mort (Jan 14, 2007)

Sian said:


> but when a sms arrived, the sound file will be played (together with the profile sound set under PhoneAlarm) and then, the WMP 10 will be activated and an error message saying something about the path not valid blah blah blah.. any idea why or what have i done wrong??

Click to collapse



Hm, maybe you set a sound file as application to run in the SMS filter?
MortRing only runs WMP to "preview" MP3s and WMAs in the ringtone selection, there's no invokation anywhere else. But invoking an audio file might cause something like that...



> also, just to clarify, i can only select the sound files found in Window, right?

Click to collapse



Yes. That's because WM doesn't support anything else. Technically, I could have offered different paths when the WAV files are played internally, but usually the files are located there anywhere, and it would have caused troubles if the "play internally" option was unchecked.


----------



## Sian (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Mort



Mort said:


> Hm, maybe you set a sound file as application to run in the SMS filter?
> MortRing only runs WMP to "preview" MP3s and WMAs in the ringtone selection, there's no invokation anywhere else. But invoking an audio file might cause something like that...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip but the funny thing is I didn't set any filter, so not sure what's wrong. But this morning I tried setting a specific sms tone for my own number and then sending a sms to myself, everything seems fine. 

Shall wait for sms from others and see whether everything working well. 

Think I forgot to mention, this is a great piece of work!! Keep it up!


----------



## Sian (Jan 16, 2007)

*Problem continued..*

Hi Mort

Somehow, MortRing work well for 1 - 3 sms after I deleted this 'Smsfilter' file (tho' 0Kb) from the folder.. then the same problem happened again. This is after I install the Softkeyapplet and soft reset the phone. 

Now, even if i delete the 'Smsfilter' (which appear right after I open the 'Sms text Filter' option, even if I didn't set any rule there) file from the folder, the same thing happens - Window Media Player will be invoked to play the sound file. 

Any other HTC P3600/Trinity/D810 users face the same problem? 

(Mort, hope you don't mind this next question) 

Anyone successful with SMSOrganiser? I tried but it doesn't seem to work..


----------



## Sian (Jan 16, 2007)

*further problems..*

Hi Mort

Discovered further glitches..

So far, I've only assign a sms tone for one contact. But other contact suddenly has the same sms tone. Checking MortRing doesn't show the sms tone assigned.

Even more wierd is this... the sms tone I assigned to the only contact suddenly becomes the ringtone!! Happened to another contact I assign a sms tone earlier, which I've deleted. 

Puzzling...


----------



## Mister B (Jan 16, 2007)

Sian said:


> Hi Mort
> 
> Discovered further glitches..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have had the same problem with sms tones moving to ringtones.
I also have failure to connect GPRS while Mortring is running, as soon as I exit mortring I can connect GPRS.
Its a shame because like all of Morts programs they are so useful & configurable.
I use a magician & a prophet & have the same problems on both !
Very strange as most users don't have these issues.


----------



## AddeBC (Apr 11, 2007)

*WM6*

An update for WM6 on its way?

When trying to start it just loads and closes...no gui.. :S


----------



## maligna (Apr 25, 2007)

*Mortring 0.99 on WM6*

mortring works on my hermes with WM6, but i'm having a problem assigning sms tones with wavs, when the sms arrived it popups WMP with some notification error "cannot play the file because the specified network protocol is not supported. if you enter a url to play the file, try a different protocol (such as HTTP). if you clicked a link to play the file, the link might not be valid" 
but still cool prog, this is the only sms tones program that works with hermes WM6 (had tried ringo and mRing)

Great soft!


----------



## aphuk (Apr 30, 2007)

*XDA Exec*

It works on my XDA Exec.

Is there a site out there that provides free WAV files specifically for PDA's

Would like to get some unique sounds to assign to my contacts!!

Thank You Mort, good job!!!


----------



## alvinlim28 (May 2, 2007)

*MortRing 0.97 & 0.992*

Hi Mort,

MortRing 0.97 is working fine for me (MP3 Ringtone) and I have phoneAlarm as well. I don't use SMS tone. I tried 0.992 but I cannot see all the MP3 files (i guess it's only WAV file now).

I was wondering if you could enable MP3 back and support Video call as well? Otherwise this is an excellent piece of software ;-)


----------



## Remo_SK (May 31, 2007)

*Nice software*

I recently installed this piece of software on Hermes WM5 ~ 400 contacts. It looks working perfect. A lot thanx for It.


----------



## aphuk (Jun 1, 2007)

*ICON coming and going*

I have an XDA Exec with mobile 5 

Installed Mortring and it appears to work OK but the 'phone' icon does not always appear at the bottom of the display and I also cannot see how to uninstall it?


----------



## spgrewal (Sep 16, 2007)

*DEFAULT RINGTONE-Problem Solved*

Hi Guys!
Yes, this is my first reply, so Hi to everyone. I had been playing with XDA and Mort's software for almost fives days now (A very big thanks to him) and what I wanted to do was "as the available memory in XDA is limited and I wanted to use my Storage card as the base for rings". Now the problem was "even after changing the registry key just like Mort advised us to do on the very first page of this thread, it will still keep on playing the 'default' ringtone', which frustrated me a lot. May be there is an answer somewhere but so far "It was like 'tough luck'. Anyways so all you guys who want to use this and have this problem, please follow this but remember: 
My self or any one in this forum does not take responsibility in case it funks up your PDA, please do it at your own risk and always remember to back up, so that in case it doesn't work, you can restore your system-ALTHOUGH I am sure it will work. 
ALSO PLEASE NOTE THAT I HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH MY XDA BUT CHANGING THE VALUES IN REGISTRY MIGHT HAVE ITS OWN repercussions - and I am sure everyone must be already aware or it. 

*Offcourse you have to use EDIT REGISTRY SOFTWARE
GO TO \HKLM\SYSTEM\STORAGEMANAGER
In simple words click on + sign before Hkey_local_Machine and scroll down and click on + sign before system and scroll down and this time do not click on + sign but on actual “Storage Manager" and you would see two entries, click on PNPUPLOADDELAY : Mine was set up to 15, all I did was changed it to "0" and tried the mort rings software again and guess what? It works just fine. *
Thank you very much every one


----------



## Mashe (Nov 7, 2007)

*MortRing*

I remember that some time ago if there were 500+ contacts it didn't work well .. was this issue fixed?

any experience under Kaiser?

thx


----------



## xman.1987 (Nov 11, 2007)

*uzbek*



Mort said:


> Here's another program in the style of RingtoneX and Caller-ID.
> Magician users might already know it, because I started telling about it here. But I think it's a bit too well hidden there, and I'd like to know if it works on other devices as well...
> 
> Ringtones seem to work fine on MDAc with a reasonable number of contacts, while I've got a feedback it doesn't work on an MDA II with over 500 contacts. I don't know whether it's because of the device or the number of contacts, so just try if it works for you, and give me some feedback...
> ...

Click to collapse




u did good prog bro and its free all the best for yr business


----------



## anevemkovacs (Dec 11, 2007)

*smsOganizer v2.11 has been released*

smsOganizer v2.11 has been released


----------



## RalphSavage (Jan 6, 2008)

*Mort Ring Category Problem*

Hi,

Mort Ring seems to be the best program for solving the caller id / ringtone issues on my I-Mate JAM. The photocontacts program (IA-Ringtone) stopped working for reasons unknown to me--perhaps the threshold for contacts was reached (200+) I'm not sure, I never counted.

I can not get Mort Ring to work so that I can create my own contact categories or even use the given categories. Steps:

** I bring up the icon from my PDA tray (mort ring icon)*​*

* I open categories and attempt to create a ring tone for the Business Category. It should be noted that on the Outlook Contacts feature of both the phone and the PC, the categories are business, mobile, personal, pager, work etc.

* I try to assign a tone (using the Mort Ring Category Feature) to that which is most familiar (Business) but alas when I move into my Contacts feature of MortRing, there is a box with a blinking cursor, which says "Category" (the perfect place to enter a category or have a pull down menu) at the lower right of the screen. No text is ever accepted when I try to enter it there. Strange....no pre-existing categories from the Mort Ring Category Feature are ever listed there as well. Just a big beautiful perfect place to enter things or select things but yet zero functionality for me.

* I attempt to type in my own category or Business (from the existing limitation) and the blinking cursor box will do nothing. No text ever enters this box. (Redundant from above but underscores the point)​*​​
The obvious convenience of having pre-assigned ringtones to existing categories,is that it saves the user the trouble of assigning ringtones to each individual contact, especially if identifiers such as friend and work are used or Personal and Business. This can easily preassign a tone to over 50 contacts.

Since I can't get it to work, or figure out if it does not work----Can anyone explain via screen shots how the Categories feature should work (for dummies)? Again, under contacts (mortphone feature), I've got no capacity to enter any category information or to use the existing Categories feature in any manner.

Tech Notes: Imate Jam, Pocket PC 2003. Jam with latest ROM. Latest version of Mort Ring being used but all other versions evidenced the same problem with Categories. 

I've deleted the Photocontacts program (IA-Ringtones) from my system.

Also for those of us new to the program, once again what are the best steps to install the program. I know we open the zip, hit the executable while Jam/Phone is docked to PC. It installs to Windows directory on Pocket PC but what then?

Do we still need to open messaging and close messaging? Do we need to soft reset after  the install? If for some reason the program reverts back to the global ringtone selected in the Jam Phone feature, do we need to somehow jostle MortRing back on via the icon, soft reset etc.

Let me know.

Regards,

[email protected]


----------



## Mort (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally a new beta...
Now, when you have at least WM5, there's an option to update the contact ringtones instead of fetching incoming calls. Be aware you can manage your ringtones *only* with MortRing when you're using it. MortRing will also update the ringtone of any contact created or modified as long as it's running or at the next start.
Since it's still beta, I'd recommend to do a backup of your contacts first.

@RalphSavage: The category info in the contacts management is just an information, so you can retrace which category ringtone is used. To assign ringtones (or SMS signals) to categories, there's the category dialog (just above "Contacts" in the popup menu).
MortRing so far only uses the already assigned categories, there's no way to edit the contact.


----------



## Mort (Feb 2, 2008)

Only minor changes: Removed a memory leak and debug messages.


----------



## WldWmn (Feb 8, 2008)

*Treo 750 WM6*

Does this work for Treo 750 with Windows Mobile 6?


----------



## Mort (Feb 11, 2008)

WldWmn said:


> Does this work for Treo 750 with Windows Mobile 6?

Click to collapse



Don't see why it shouldn't... Just try it, but to be save, a backup of your contacts never can harm. And keep your fingers from "SMS filter" currently, I found there are some bugs I still got to fix.


----------



## eastmushu (Feb 26, 2008)

Any chance that Mortring will support mp3 and wma tones for smses? At the moment Mortring lacks this feature whcih otherwise would make it perfect...


----------



## nahledge (Mar 4, 2008)

Does Mortring cut the tone off when you read the text or does it play the entire ringtone?


----------



## selyb (Apr 9, 2008)

why isn't there a mortring page at your site?


----------



## badbob001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Does this work on Smartphones (non-touchscreen wm standard)?

This seems like a good way to finally get a different ring for UNKNOWN callers.

I was hoping this program would allow me to set a specific notification sound for certain SMS, but I need it to be based on text in the SMS and not the SMS sender. I have my provider (t-mobile) configured to check several gmail mailboxes and when new email is detected, it will send me a SMS with an id of the mailbox in the SMS body. Then I have a product called PushEffect that searches for a mailbox id in the body of the SMS and then trigger a 'receive' on the corresponding mailbox. So all these trigger SMS have the same sender but different text in the body. One of my mailboxes gets emails forwarded from an emergency pager and I am looking for a way have a unique notification when that mailbox gets email.


----------



## Qunick (Apr 27, 2008)

*memory leak*

operating with the version 0.993 I still do have memory leak (26MB->14MB after couple of hours).

Anybody've got same and knows how solve it?


----------



## blyx21 (May 26, 2008)

is there a way i could put my sms alert to storage card like in ringtones?


----------



## sheldon_pl (Jun 10, 2008)

On Toshiba G900 it's like a lottery, one time it works, second - doesn't. :-(((
I've tried 0.991 and 0.993 with master-reset between. Sometimes it doesn't turn on the backlight when device is in standby mode. When i press the "on" buton in order to wake it up - then it alerts me that I have a sms.
I don't have more ideas what to do :-(


----------



## h4waii (Jun 10, 2008)

Mort, do you plan on updating this for Smartphone usage?


----------



## Atlus (Jul 14, 2008)

*Problem on WM6.1*

I have installed the 0.993 version on my ipaq 614c with wm6.0 for about 2 mounts and it work perfect, but now that I have updated to wm6.1 I have some problems with.

1-When I put the phone on vibrate only mode, and then return to normal mode, When I receive call the phone only vibrates and don't sound...
   If I close the program and start again the issue if fixed....

2- Sometimes I receive errors saying, MortRing have cause and error...

Hope you can fix this bugs, your program is awesome


----------



## Mister B (Jul 24, 2008)

*0.993 on WM2003SE & request to Mort*

Running OK.

Crashes if try making sms text rules
Stops GPRS from connecting (same symptoms as CallerID fault on Magician)

Otherwise seems good.

Mort, is it possible to make the System Tray icon selectable in settings & have shortcut in programs folder ?.

Good software, as usual, work were the big developers have failed  Will try it on my X600.

Thanks


----------



## Qunick (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there any chance to upgrade this wonderfull piece of application, Mort?
Do you work on it?

All the best and thanks, Mort, for your efforts!!!


----------



## krysha (Jan 20, 2009)

*MortRing 0.994*

There's new version on Mort's website - MortRing 0.994

MortRing now also supports the new screen resolutions (320x320 not tested so for, but I think it should be OK). Compared to 0.991, which was still on this page, it also updates the contact ringtones on WM5+ devices, making the ringtones much more reliable on those devices. If you wonder why to use it at all in that case: It also updates contacts according to their categories. And you can set special SMS signals. Compared to 0.993, some bugs in the SMS filter dialog were fixed.

_News, 12/05/2008, 10:00 PM_


----------



## eastside770 (Mar 2, 2009)

does this work on the fuze?


----------



## Putra (Mar 6, 2009)

krysha said:


> There's new version on Mort's website - MortRing 0.994
> 
> MortRing now also supports the new screen resolutions (320x320 not tested so for, but I think it should be OK). Compared to 0.991, which was still on this page, it also updates the contact ringtones on WM5+ devices, making the ringtones much more reliable on those devices. If you wonder why to use it at all in that case: It also updates contacts according to their categories. And you can set special SMS signals. Compared to 0.993, some bugs in the SMS filter dialog were fixed.
> 
> _News, 12/05/2008, 10:00 PM_

Click to collapse



I love this program. Had it on my PPC-Phone since my Himalaya days...

Unfortunately, it does not work with Hyperdragon's IOLITE Feb 4 ROM. It was working on the Hyperdragon HD3 ROM. I'm using a Kaiser btw


----------



## krysha (Mar 6, 2009)

eastside770 said:


> does this work on the fuze?

Click to collapse



It works on Raphael (ROMeOS, w/o Manilla) so it should on fuze...
SMS sounds need "Play sounds internally" (in MortRing settings) & "Wake up on new SMS" (in Advanced Configuration Tool)


----------



## Putra (Mar 7, 2009)

Is it Manila2D that is interfering with mortring's ability to change the sms tone? I thought I read that in Mort's website...

In my previous Kaiser ROM, I had Manila2D too, and it worked.

@krysha: where is "wake up on new sms" in Advanced Config Tool? I looked under Messaging and all the other categories, and couldn't find it.


----------



## krysha (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure - I don't use Manila because I don't like it and I need Today screen for other plugins, but if I remember correctly, Mortring worked even with Manila enabled.

I think 'Wake up on new SMS' option is only for Raphael/Diamond/etc... (anyway it's in registry: HKLM\Drivers\BuiltIn\RIL : DisableSMSWakeUpEvent)


----------



## Putra (Mar 8, 2009)

OK thanx, I'll look it up. I was looking for it in Schap's Advanced Config Tool and couldn't find it... think I'll try adding that reg manually and see what happens.


----------



## Taajuus (Mar 12, 2009)

I also have WMP problem with MortRing & Raphael... When incoming SMS from contact with assigned tone, I get small "bleep" and WMP opens with error message already reported by couple others...

What could be problem?

I just would like to achieve that one contacts SMS do not have any sound - I tried to do this with MortRing and tone that is "empty".


----------



## Putra (Mar 12, 2009)

Using my Kaiser WM6.1 (HD IV Iolite ROM), and checking play sounds internally for sms, I get a small beep, the sms notification set under SMS notifications, and then the SMS tone I set under mortring.

Not perfect, but no big deal for me. I can still guess who's SMS-ing me from the SMS notification.


----------



## RamsesA.R. (Mar 31, 2009)

hi! i have samsung c6620 with win mobile 6.1 i download 0.994 and when i try to install it it tell me that is not compatible for my device.. 
is this the last version ?


----------



## Mort (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, devices without touchscreen aren't supported.
WM devices without touchscreen are (mostly) incompatible to those with it.
MS claimed to change this with WM6, but it seems like we'll have to wait until WM8 (and until then, non-TS phones might have become insignificant...).
But even then, most apps (including MortRing) probably would need modifications so they can not only be started but also can be used...


----------



## RamsesA.R. (Apr 2, 2009)

Tanks !
do you know a program like mort ring thats work in my phone ?


----------



## hazel4832 (Jun 1, 2009)

This program works great except for when my phone is on vibrate. When I put my phone on vibrate, I get no notification for incoming SMS of calls. Is/Did anyyone else have this problem? (HTC Fuze)


----------



## Atlus (Jun 1, 2009)

hazel4832 said:


> This prograsm works great except for when my phone is on vibrate. When I put my phone on vibrate, I get no notification for incoming SMS of calls. Is/Did anyyone else have this problem? (HTC Fuze)

Click to collapse



I got the same problem, I got an ipaq 614c with WM 6.1


----------



## thedino (Jun 4, 2009)

krysha said:


> It works on Raphael (ROMeOS, w/o Manilla) so it should on fuze...
> SMS sounds need "Play sounds internally" (in MortRing settings) & "Wake up on new SMS" (in Advanced Configuration Tool)

Click to collapse



I have Proven ROM I think Wake up on and Play sounds Internally but does not work... I just see in "recent SMS" menu the last filtered SMS with correct sound... but it just does not play the sound


----------



## ccctexas (Jun 26, 2009)

Is it possible to remove - or mask_ the tray icon, as it take up so much real estate on a small Treo screen...thks


----------



## a1fitted (Jul 7, 2009)

*Samsung Omnia*

Hi

First and foremost I love this idea of the program. I yet to fully see the potential of this program because i have been having trouble.
I currently have a Samsung Omnia for Verizon Wireless. I loaded Mortring, first in "My Storage" and since it didn't work, i tried saving it in "My Device". After loading it and the installation process popped up on my phone, I looked for the "Phone" symbol on the Today Screen on the bottom right corner. It didn't show. That was the first problem i noticed. So i had to use File Explorer to find Mortring. After finding the program, the program ran smoothly. Beforehand i put my .wav sound tone in the "Windows" area where all the other alarm sounds for the SMS text messaging. Now once i press the Contacts button in Morting, it comes up with the screen shot with all my contacts and below it the ringtone area and the SMS area. I changed the SMS tone to my Tone that i saved. I checked the Settings/Notifications/Text Messaging and set it so that it would play sounds, not just vibrate. After doing all this, i sent a text to myself, plus i asked one of my friends whose contact i gave a tone too to text me. However once i receieved these texts all i got was a beep notifiying me that i had a text.  If you could help me out that would be really superb, because i feel like i am missing out on this program and i have been searching for a program like this everywhere. I also just recently bought the Omnia, it is now only a week old. P

Thank You


----------



## vernoncomph (Jul 11, 2009)

*BUGS*: same problem here.. mortring-0.97 on my touch pro (stock rom) and i only get a beep sound... but this program perfectly works on my hermes, kaiser and atom life...

*Problem solved*: now using mortring 0.994 on TouchPro wm6.5.. just enable "Play sounds internally" (in MortRing settings)
cons: need to unchecked the "play sound" at Sounds & Notification settings (New text message)... because both assign tone will play when you received a new message if it is checked...

*BUGS*: a wav file that is set to a Contacts-> SMS Sound will reset to Contacts-> Ringtone after a soft Reset.. im using Mortring 0.994 on touchpro wm6.5

*Problem solved*: be sure to put a wav/wma file in  Contacts-> Ringtone Box.. just unchecked Modify Rightones (under Settings) if you dont want your assigned ringtone... Mortring 0.994 on touchpro wm6.5


----------



## irus (Jul 11, 2009)

vernoncomph said:


> same problem here.. mortring-0.97 on my touch pro (stock rom) and i only get a beep sound... but this program perfectly works on my hermes, kaiser and atom life...

Click to collapse



yeah im having the same problem, hopefully mort is working on it.


----------



## Tourist! (Sep 6, 2009)

well, it's been a long time since anyone visited here but is there any chance this is still alive ?

trying to have different tones for categories (or at least for known and unknown calls) on my unbranded HTC Touch Pro 2 with WM6.1 and stock WWE Rom.

IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE ?


----------



## Putra (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, mortring works on my Touch Pro 2..


----------



## Tourist! (Sep 7, 2009)

Putra said:


> Yes, mortring works on my Touch Pro 2..

Click to collapse



THNX ! I'll check it out.

which post is the latest version ? or maybe a link ?


----------



## krysha (Sep 7, 2009)

0.994 - http://www.sto-helit.de/index.php?module=download&action=view&entry=63


----------



## Tourist! (Sep 7, 2009)

krysha said:


> 0.994 - http://www.sto-helit.de/index.php?module=download&action=view&entry=63

Click to collapse



thank you SIR !


----------



## electron73 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great program! Works on my AT&T Tilt2

BUT: Only plays SMS sound if set to "play sounds internally", otherwise it just gives off a faint beep. Why is that? Also, the sound is somewhat cut off if the phone is not set to fully wake up and turn the screen on upon incoming SMS. It plays the second half of the sound when turned on manually!

And here is a pretty simple addition I would like to have: Can you add a checkbox under SMS TEXT FILTER that allows bringing up the "recent SMS window" when the expression is matched?

Reason: I have an Asterisk phone system that send an SMS to my phone with the CALLER ID before the call is forwarded to my cell about 10 secs later. Now I get a different sound from my phone when I'm about to get a forwarded call which is great because I can now distinguish between a regular text and a forwaded call but I still have to fumble and get the text up quickly to see who it is before the phone starts ringing and thereby blocking all access to the text messages...

If MortRing could just beep and bring up the recent SMS windows quickly, it would take 2 seconds to know who's calling and get ready for the call!


----------



## therealrizzsp (Jan 13, 2010)

electron73 said:


> Great program! Works on my AT&T Tilt2
> 
> BUT: Only plays SMS sound if set to "play sounds internally", otherwise it just gives off a faint beep. Why is that? Also, the sound is somewhat cut off if the phone is not set to fully wake up and turn the screen on upon incoming SMS. It plays the second half of the sound when turned on manually!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





im completely lost on how to get the "sms" ringtones to show up in mortring .. i got the ringtones all set.. my sms only shows the ones in the system... not my custom made ones


any help would b awesome


----------



## ccaa (Apr 20, 2010)

oh , it' s great.but only can use the rings in Windows directory,and only support wave file, can you make it support Mp3 file and can select the ring from SD CARD? THANKS a lot...
more question,I set the SMS tone For Differernt Contact but tested still the system sound...


----------



## howdykeith (Apr 20, 2010)

*Mr-tones*

Hiya,

You may also find my Mr-tones app interesting.  It stands for Mort ring tones.

It's written in Mortscript (Hi Mort!) and it will assign a random ringtone/sms/email each time u get a new one.

There's the link in my signature...

Thanks much


----------

